# Naruto 677 Discussion Thread



## Klue (May 14, 2014)

Predict away.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Garfield (May 14, 2014)

Mugen Tsukiyomi is incomplete because of some technical reason. Madara is mad and final fight ensues.
edit: Or sasuke cancels it with his eerily similar eye design to mads' new eye.


----------



## Weapon (May 14, 2014)

Everyone goes to sleep, Sasuke and Naruto only ones awake to take on Madara. When Madara is finished though, it will be the opposite way around and permanently.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 14, 2014)

Someone unexpected among Team 7 that aren't Naruto and Sasuke (or really somebody else like Tenten with Hagoromo's treasures) gets close enough to Madara to stop the casting of the jutsu.


----------



## Olivia (May 14, 2014)

So my prediction with Obito is correct, can't wait to see if hegets a Susano'o since he now has both eyes. 

I mean come on, he's obviously left alive for a reason. Since he's  knocked out he won't be affected my Infinite Tsyukuyomi, but once IT is activated, Black Zetsu will fall prey to the eternal genjutsu,  allowing Obito to take back his body and live off of Zetsu's life force. 

How poetic, the  one who wanted the genjutsu to happen so badly will be the one to destroy the  imaginary world. (Don't get this confused with defeating Madara. That will be in the hands of Naruto and Sasuke)


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 14, 2014)

I have a feeling that MT might conveniently take a couple of chapters to actually start....


----------



## Majin Lu (May 14, 2014)

I predict Obito will -somehow - wake up next chapter and give Team 7 some information about the Moon Eye Plan.

And... where are Minato and Tenten? 



PikaCheeka said:


> I have a feeling that MT might conveniently take a couple of chapters to actually start....


So it will be the volume's end.


----------



## Weapon (May 14, 2014)

I can't wait to see NF's reaction when Obito trolls Madara for the last time since he actually let Black Zetsu regain control of his body so he can plan to do something.


----------



## vered (May 14, 2014)

the Genjutsu begins with only Naruto and Sasuke left to fight.


----------



## Kuromaku (May 14, 2014)

The MEP is initiated. We get pages of reactions and views as the moonlight hypnotizes those exposed to it. Naruto and Sasuke are fine by virtue of the gifts bequeathed to them. Madara's all, "I see, with your powers you are immune to my Infinite Tsukiyomi. Then I'll just have to crush you" or something like that. Chapter probably ends there unless some other twist is involved.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 14, 2014)

Unless this kunai that landed here hasn't been crushed or something by the whole ruckus of Madara's multiple Chibaku Tenseis, then Minato could still comeback. It should be quite hard for anyone else to get to where Team 7 is with all the mess going around.

But a S/T user like him should. Betting as one of the possibilities he will be of help in some way.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 14, 2014)

Olivia said:


> So my prediction with Obito is correct, can't wait to see if hegets a Susano'o since he now has both eyes.
> 
> I mean come on, he's obviously left alive for a reason. Since he's  knocked out he won't be affected my Infinite Tsyukuyomi, but once IT is activated, Black Zetsu will fall prey to the eternal genjutsu,  allowing Obito to take back his body and live off of Zetsu's life force.
> 
> How poetic, the  one who wanted the genjutsu to happen so badly will be the one to destroy the  imaginary world. (Don't get this confused with defeating Madara. That will be in the hands of Naruto and Sasuke)



i dont think obito had 2 sharingans.


----------



## Weapon (May 14, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> i dont think obito had 2 sharingans.



Wurrtttttttttttttttrt.


----------



## Olivia (May 14, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> i dont think obito had 2 sharingans.



He did, Obito is just unconscious so his other eye is closed. His Black Zetsu half is the one that had the rinnegan, and it now has the Sharingan, so unless Madara plucked out Obito's other eye, Obito should have both sharingans.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 14, 2014)

If MT happens then Sasuke will likely be the key in breaking it as he has a similar eye to Kaguya.


----------



## TRN (May 14, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> If MT happens then Sasuke will likely be the key in breaking it as he has a similar eye to Kaguya.



Naruto will decide to Rasengan the moon, that simple:ignoramus


----------



## Rosi (May 14, 2014)

Is it too early for a S/T Susanoo?


----------



## T-Bag (May 14, 2014)

rosi dog get the fuck outta here with black zetsu's sidekick


----------



## vered (May 14, 2014)

Rosi said:


> Is it too early for a S/T Susanoo?



There is nothing to prevent him from that.



> Tengu 天狗 are mountain and forest goblins with both Shinto and Buddhist attributes. Their supernatural powers include shape-shifting into human or animal forms, the ability to speak to humans without moving their mouth,* the magic of moving instantly from place to place without using their wings*, and the sorcery to appear uninvited in the dreams of the living.


I see no reason why Kishi wont have Sasuke's Tengu Susanoo teleport.


----------



## ARGUS (May 14, 2014)

the genjutsu for some unexpected reason wont work,,  followed by flashbacks,, of naruto missing K11 etc,,,
Obito remembering rin,,,and has some flashbacks,,,  (that last for another 3 chapters) then Obito in the flashback will have anotther flashback of kakashi,,,, (another 3 chapters),, then we will see sasuke having a flashback of itachi,,, 
INCEPTION GG


----------



## CA182 (May 14, 2014)

vered said:


> I see no reason why Kishi wont have Sasuke's Tengu Susanoo teleport.



Telportin' Sasuke! 

Seriously though I expect Kishi to leave the war for awhile to go into detail with the genjutsu. 

A slight break from the fighting.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 14, 2014)

*Chapter 677 Prediction:*  The Fake Moon

Madara is lead to believe he is casting Infinite Tsukiyomi upon the moon, but nothing happens.   Instead of him casting upon the world, he is the one who had genjutsu casted upon himself.   But is it Sasuke?  Or could it be Sakura, who used her body as the distraction.


----------



## titantron91 (May 14, 2014)

Mugen Tsukuyomi activates.

So happens that people with Sharingan, people with Byakugan, and those who can harness Sage Energy are the only ones who have a degree of resistance against MT. Those who are healed by naruto have limited resistane in a limited time too (Kakashi and Gai)

Immune: Naruto, Sasuke
Resistant: Hashirama, Kabuto, Juugo, Minato

People are slowly falling under the illusion.

Everyone starts to see an illusion of paradise minus the Senju clan. All of people's memories are rewritten according to Madara's will.

People began seeing:

Madara meeting Hashirama and showing superiority against the latter
Uchiha clan pushing Senju to surrendering
Madara agrees because of his brother
Izuna proposes truce between Uchiha and Senju
Tobirama refused and started an attack but got killed by Izuna
Hashirama accepts truce
Madara becoming Hokage
Hashirama challenges Madara to a deathmatch for the Hokage position
Madara killing Hashirama
Madara becoming Mito's husband
Madara requiring Uzumaki and Senju women to marry Uchiha men, reviving the Rikudo clan, but carrying the Uchiha name
Madara subdues the other countries and becomes Supreme Kage of all five nations
Fire country becomes his HQ and the other ninja villages pay tribute to Konoha.

Tobirama sees all these and points out that this war's goal is just some ego trip for Madara.

Madara shuts him up by obliterating all of him except his head. 

Madara tells Tobirama that he purposely gave Tobirama and Hashirama a degree of consciousness to piss them off with the illusion.

Kakashi, a weakened Guy, Hinata, Minato, Orochimaru, Kabuto, and Juugo all met to form a plan, led by Orochimaru and Kabuto, with Naruto and Sasuke as the centerpiece of the plan.


----------



## Gabe (May 14, 2014)

Naruto tries to do what picollo did when Gohan went on a rampage and transformed into the great ape


----------



## Golden Circle (May 14, 2014)

*ahem*

So like I was saying, we matrix now. i.e. Kishi's mugen tsukiyomu version of parallel worlds. I mean, its obvious whats going to happen next. Finally the war arc is over. Madara won.

Enter: House of Hyuuga, RTN style.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 14, 2014)

If Minato can teleport a Bijuu Dama, with his power lately, with Narutos power now, Naruto can use Thunder God Tech to Teleport The Moon, that would be Awesome. I will imagine madara crying when Naruto do this. And to those who said Obito still had two sharingans? Very possible and impossible, the last time we saw his other sharingan is it was on Madara, idf Madara gave it to Zetzu, then Obito zetzu now have 4 eyes?


----------



## Csdabest (May 14, 2014)

Naruto Chapter 677: Infinite Illusions
Madara prepares the Infinite Tsukiyomi. A flash of light happens Tobirama warps in behind Madara to hit him with Hirashin-giri.  Madara dodges and pins him down again with the black rods. Madara comments on how all the ants are scrambeling at the last seconds. Sasuke comes in behind Madara with an aerial dive and gets stopped mid-air and quickly stabbed through the heart. Madara says....Deja Vu


Yeah Long story short. Sasuke traps Madara in izanami since he stabbed Sakura in the heart in similar fashion Madara stabbed Sasuke.


----------



## RBL (May 14, 2014)

naruto chapter 677 : neji revives

the end.


----------



## RaptorRage (May 14, 2014)

Madara takes a page from Evangelion episode 26 and uses the Infinite Tsukiyomi to create the Konoha High School alternate reality lasting 50 glorious chapters for Volume 71-75.


----------



## Gabe (May 14, 2014)

Naruto gets all his zords(bijuu) to come together to create his new megazord


----------



## Klona (May 14, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Yeah Long story short. Sasuke traps Madara in izanami since he stabbed Sakura in the heart in similar fashion Madara stabbed Sasuke.



If the plot doesn't interfere, this _should_ happen.


----------



## NW (May 14, 2014)

Klona said:


> If logic doesn't interfere, this _should_ happen.


Fixed.

We don't even know if he can use Izanami.


----------



## Hasan (May 14, 2014)

Kakashi impales Zetsu, killing both him and Obito (if he isn't dead already). Zetsu –dying– mocks Kakashi for mercilessly slaughtering a comrade. Unfortunately for him, Kakashi is too smart, who then signals Naruto to revive Obito.

Obito stands up on his feet, revitalized and pissed off. Following that, Naruto's next job will be that of a blacksmith's – he can do anything.


----------



## Sango-chan (May 14, 2014)

We'll see shock panels of the Shinobi Alliance as the end is near.......then BAM the Genjutsu begins!


----------



## CheshireAnbu (May 14, 2014)

Everyone starts passing out. Naruto and Sasuke get put under the genjutsu too, but they can mess around. Then they have to save everyone while in this new world.


----------



## bearzerger (May 14, 2014)

MT starts and the only ones who manage to resist it are Naruto and the Edo Tensei.
That's pretty much all I expect to happen. Chapter ends with Naruto being the only one left alive who is still opposing Madara.


The Edo Tensei simply because the jutsu isn't targeting the undead and because there needs to be someone who keeps the Zetsus occupied. And Naruto because, not only does he have nine bijuu inside him ready to help break the genjutsu, but also because the story won't gain anything from him falling victim to MT. Naruto has been asked plenty of times whether he would accept such a dreamworld and he has refused it time and again. Even the offer of bringing back the dead in such a world has been dealt with and Naruto has met both his parents quite recently so there is nothing to be gained from such a reunion.

Sasuke however is ensnared by MT. While his eye will probably crucial to dispelling the genjutsu the concept of the dreamworld seems tailor-made to affect Sasuke. He wishes for an ideal world and him meeting his parents again would certainly be an opportunity for character growth. Eventually he will break free and by doing so free the rest of the world from MT.


----------



## Klue (May 14, 2014)

More Rinnegan fapping for me; it's all I ever wanted.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 14, 2014)

I expect the Rinnegan to outclass the Sharingan again.


----------



## TyranntX (May 14, 2014)

I think Madara is going to get his ass kicked again


----------



## Obitomo (May 14, 2014)

How interesting would it be if the stone tablet was actually written by Kayuga and she was actually the Juubi, so her son sealed her into the moon and then by activating infinite tsukyomi you release her and she literally absorbs Madara.
food for thought.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 14, 2014)

Klue said:


> More Rinnegan fapping for me; it's all I ever wanted.


you are in rinnegan heaven(quite literally)

its a win-win situation for you because you have rinnegan on both sides


----------



## shadowmaria (May 14, 2014)

Where can I sign a petition for Volume 71 to be set in the RTN Universe and there's an instance ala the end of _Digimon Adventure 02_ wherein one character has to pull everyone out of the genjutsu and it's Hinata that pulls Naruto to his sense... again


----------



## Abanikochan (May 14, 2014)

Next chapter is probably just gonna be a reaction chapter where MT won't actually activate till the cliffhanger.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 15, 2014)

Naruto will move the moon to another place, he will use those clones, and he can use Multiple Thundergod Tech, to move the man, after that, Madara will cry for this is no moon anymore


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 15, 2014)

I wonder if we'll get any previews. The kind that take like 20 chapters to actually happen.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 15, 2014)

predict : some SS moment...


----------



## bearzerger (May 15, 2014)

izanagi x izanami said:


> predict : some SS moment...



If so it'll be part of Sakura's dreamworld.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 15, 2014)

Things that might happen:

1. Naruto uses Multiple Thunder God tech and  warps the Moon

2. Sasuke can cast a Izanami on Madara

3. Sasuke will counter With Mini Tsukuyomi

4. Naruto uses a rasenshurinken at big as a moon

5. Naruto and Sasuke use a Mirror Shield thus the Tsukuyomi reflects

6. Sasuke will use endless Izanagi to defend the Alliance, while Naruto heals his eye


----------



## Chaelius (May 15, 2014)

You know I just had a random thought, what if the treasures Madara dropped aren't meant to be used against him(I have trouble imagining them being effective against him now) but against Zetsu? I don't remember much about the KinGin fight cuz it was awful but that pot was used to seal people when they use their most common word or something, right? And with Spiral Zetsu being obsessed about shitting...


----------



## shadowmaria (May 15, 2014)

Here's a thought. Hinata's obviously unconscious for a reason? What if the reason is to stop her from falling under the Mugen Tsukiyomi because she can't fall under it because she's asleep.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 15, 2014)

I also preidcted that Tools of six paths, can have inside all aliance members, perhaps we will wait whos goint to fight this MEP


----------



## Mariko (May 15, 2014)

MEP starts, but it actually free Hagoromo's brother's soul who was sealed in the moon.

He takes the control over Maddy's body.

He reveals that it was actually Hagoromo who sealed his soul in the moon cause he wanted to rule the world by force like their mother. Aware of that, he managed to create a ninjutsu that could unseal him, and changed the stone tablet so the one who will be able to release the MEP will actually free him. 

FB starts.

Chapter ends.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 15, 2014)

What? That was certainly a wild idea, but i kinda like it, sudden turn of events, Hagoromo was a fake then, and if was true, it would be epic, i guess you overthrow my wierd thinking for this thread, lol


----------



## Gabe (May 15, 2014)

Would be intesting if the one who talked to naruto was rs brother in disguise and the real rs is sealed away


----------



## Jad (May 15, 2014)

I predict panels of Madara's, Sasuke's and Naruto's faces with boring dialogue and fight scenes against rocks


----------



## Arles Celes (May 15, 2014)

Jad said:


> I predict panels of Madara's, Sasuke's and Naruto's faces with boring dialogue and fight scenes against rocks



Madara transcended his Uchiha status and learned to use rocks to his advantage.

And Sasuke had proven that he can handle even the biggest rocks now.

Rocks that no Uchiha ever could handle. The ultimate enemy of the Uchiha.

Dat Sasuke.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 15, 2014)

It wpuld be really OP, if Sasuke can summom multiple Susanoo, Imagine that, im not a Sasuke fan, but it was possible


----------



## RockSauron (May 15, 2014)

During the talk with the Sage of Six Paths, there was a panel of the Mugen tsukiyomi, where everyone was hooked up to the Shinju. 

sermon

(Always wondered why people ignored it, seemed to get rid of plot holes concerning how this thing would work, especially when people die)

Which basically means, that I don't see Hinata being able to escape the illusion due to being unconscious, or anyone else to be able to by not looking at the moon. So yeah, if it is activated, I predict another chapter of the tree roots trying to capture anyone.

At least I would, if the Shinju wasn't reabsorbed into Madara. I guess it's possible that Mugen Tsukiyomi would look different, but this was five chapters ago. I would think Kishi wouldn't show a panel of it operating one way only to have it operate another way a few chapters later.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 15, 2014)

seems they cant accept though


----------



## shadowmaria (May 15, 2014)

What if the reason it was shown one way was to show that Kaguya had previously used it in one way, but Madara's going to do it another way

I also like the diea of Hagoromo being an evil son of a bitch.

...

..,OR IT'S THE OTHER SON OF KAGUYA WHO IS FV 

or Izuna is FV

Long-term prediction I just made in another thread;

I didn't think Kishi would actually do it, tbh. It seems kind of obvious that this is the direction it took in the end.

I feel that this is very similar to _FullMetal Alchemist_ with the manga (and _Brotherhood_) both reaching a climax with the battle against Father. 

Nobody actually thought that Father would be able to activate the Nationwide Transmutation Circle, kill everyone in Amestris, and then have the power of God and the Gate bestowed (read: forcibly taken from the planet's own Gate)upon him. Then, in the end, Hohenheim's own interferance lead to Father no longer being able to contain the power and eventually assimilating Greed (due to his own greed to stay powerful and contain all of the world's knowledge) lead to his downfall.

I see a similiar thing happening with Madara. Kishi is playing his cards very similiarly to Arakawa in this regard. Madara is just about to fuck everyone's shit up, but wait! Something will happen that will make the power unstable within Madara and eventually lead to his downfall.

I don't believe Madara can actually be TnJ'd, but I don't believe Naruto and Sasuke are actually strong enough to take him down. 

I believe that Hagoromo's tools, as does everyone else on this forum, will lead to the downfall of Madara.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 15, 2014)

Those tools might play a role, but not cause Madara's falldown


----------



## Weapon (May 16, 2014)

Gimme some of that Kabuto resisting Infinite Tsukuyomi baby.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 16, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Gimme some of that Kabuto resisting Infinite Tsukuyomi baby.




Kabuto wont resist it, its just he is familiar with Izanami, and he can go out of Tsukuyomi easily


----------



## Golden Circle (May 16, 2014)

Actually I'll amend my prev prediction.

Everyone dies.


----------



## NW (May 16, 2014)

I predict Madara creates a throne for himself to sit on as he manages the dream world. He also grows horns out of his head that look identical to Kaguya's (eventual twist is all these changes were Kaguya modifying Madara's body to be compatible for her when she eventually takes over). The only ones who can stay awake in the Infinite Tsukuyomi are Naruto, Sasuke, Kakashi, Kabuto, and Black Zetsu (and Obito, once he eventually overcomes Black Zetsu and plays an integral role in stopping the Infinite Tsukuyomi). They'll wake up Sakura as well, and all 5 of them together will start the final battle against Madara.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 16, 2014)

Fusion said:


> I predict Madara creates a throne for himself to sit on as he manages the dream world. He also grows horns out of his head that look identical to Kaguya's (eventual twist is all these changes were Kaguya modifying Madara's body to be compatible for her when she eventually takes over). The only ones who can stay awake in the Infinite Tsukuyomi are Naruto, Sasuke, Kakashi, Kabuto, and Black Zetsu (and Obito, once he eventually overcomes Black Zetsu and plays an integral role in stopping the Infinite Tsukuyomi). They'll wake up Sakura as well, and all 5 of them together will start the final battle against Madara.



that is very possible man, Obito will play a great part


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2014)

I hope Naruto and Sasuke's Rikudou powers some how make them immune to Mugen Tsukyomi's power. I don't want the fight to be interrupted so soon after Madara retrieved his other Rinnegan.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 16, 2014)

Someone or more the one gets to have immune to Mugen Tsukyomi's power.

Madara does battle with them while BZ links people to the Shinjuu in order to make chakra one so that a new fruit could bloom.

New power from Naruto and Sasuke ability gets explination.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 16, 2014)

Maybe Kishi will show each of the Rookie's dreamworld. It would be interesting to see Hinata's. 

Also what is the last chapter of the current volume?


----------



## Gabe (May 16, 2014)

Hope the dream world does not take lono I rather see naruto and sasuke face madara


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Hope the dream world does not take lono I rather see naruto and sasuke face madara



This.

Tired of these senseless interruptions.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 16, 2014)

Neah we need to see this world so that everyone on NF realize how stupid this plan is.... 

I think Kishi invented the part with chakra becoming one to give a fruit just to make a bit sense for a power hungry villain like Madara

The moon eye plan tho its just reatarded.


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2014)

Shin said:


> Neah we need to see this world so that everyone on NF realize how stupid this plan is....
> 
> I think Kishi invented the part with chakra becoming one to give a fruit just to make a bit sense for a power hungry villain like Madara
> 
> The moon eye plan tho its just reatarded.



Obtaining full control of the entire world forever, is retarded?


----------



## Revolution (May 16, 2014)

Chapter ends with the line "*The Final Battle Begins*"


----------



## Csdabest (May 16, 2014)

We have Taka finding a dead Killer Bee. Suigetsu takes the sword. Kabuto gives him the Scroll but states two of the swords are missing. Naruto, Sakura,and Kakashi are shitting bricks. They are about to get squashed when Ten-Ten and Hinata come in and help defend them with the elemental fan and Byakugan while carrying Hashirama to them.

The Chapter ends with a close up on Sasuke's Right eye casting Tsukiyomi on Madara.  Sasuke and Madara fight it outside Tsukiyomi over the fate of the world.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 16, 2014)

So will everyone get their own personal individualized dreamworld or would it be just one dreamworld like in RTN? Cuz if its the latter then what if multiple people have clashing dreams (ie. wanting to be Hokage)? Then someone's gonna end up butthurt and wanting to create another dreamworld within that dreamworld. 

Inception.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 16, 2014)

This war arc will end in 800 chapters, 23 more to go for this, Sasuke can counter a mini tsukuyomi for himself or at least for team 7, the moon now is a big eye versus sasuke's eye, everyone will have different dreams, but they will just stand there or become mini zombies


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> Obtaining full control of the entire world forever, is retarded?



Calling it everlasting peace is retarded.
And the sun rises in the day light its not forever even tho in the illusion 1 sec is years. The genjutsu still goes away.
What if its a cloudy day ?
Death of Madara by old age ? ( Since RS died at a point )
What if I don't look at the moon ?
Or I if I'm blind or where glasses....


The plan very retarded.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 16, 2014)

*Moons Eye Plan is Very Retarded*

Madar is acting like, Hey I Know Whats Good for You.

In fact, a selfich act of an individual that thinks the world has no hope.

We can say Madara is the Kim Jong in our world.

Madara will close any human freedom

How could everyone enjoy in an illusion?

Lets say everyone was cuaght. How much longer does a person caught on it, whole life? Until death? What about new generations? How can human repopulate the earth under an illusion?

Madara will just control everyone under hs will, which is so dumb and Retarded


----------



## Chaelius (May 16, 2014)

You're focusing too much on physical laws rather than the magic jutsu aspect of it, I doubt you need to actually look at the moon to get caught in it.




Abanikochan said:


> So will everyone get their own personal individualized dreamworld or would it be just one dreamworld like in RTN? Cuz if its the latter then what if multiple people have clashing dreams (ie. wanting to be Hokage)? Then someone's gonna end up butthurt and wanting to create another dreamworld within that dreamworld.
> 
> Inception.



If it's a shared dreamworld then Sakura, Ino, Karin and a horde of other girls are gonna be straight up miffed. 

I think if it is cast then everyone will get a personal illusion, fits the theme of isolation vs bonds.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 16, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> If it's a shared dreamworld then Sakura, Ino, Karin and a horde of other girls are gonna be straight up miffed.



Sakura: I only got Sasuke's foot...
Ino: I got Sasuke's hand...
Karin: I got a lock of Sasuke's hair. Wait, then who ended getting the part that matters?

Sasuke: What kind of dreamworld is this anyway?


----------



## Klue (May 16, 2014)

Shin said:


> Calling it everlasting peace is retarded.
> And the sun rises in the day light its not forever even tho in the illusion 1 sec is years. The genjutsu still goes away.
> What if its a cloudy day ?
> Death of Madara by old age ? ( Since RS died at a point )
> ...



Everyone is sync to the Shinju. Did you miss that chapter were Hagoromo explained the MEP in detail?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 16, 2014)

Klue said:


> Everyone is sync to the Shinju. Did you miss that chapter were Hagoromo explained the MEP in detail?


 a whole new world, a genjutsus only works inside the brains, so barely an illusion, if the illusion is intterconnected, then there would be conflict of dreams, again the same thing tsukuyomon is retarded


----------



## tkpirate (May 17, 2014)

Obviously in the next chapter Mugen Tsukuyomi will start,and everyone except Naruto and Sasuke will get cought in it.


----------



## Mofo (May 17, 2014)

What if Sasuke  really wanted to stay within MS, after all all his family will be alive  there, his dreams can come true.
Honestly the only one who has a reason to break the illusion is Naruto.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 17, 2014)

*Sasuke does not want it*

If Sasuke wants to be under Tsukuyomi, then he should have killed naruto and anyone who ara against it, there is no point in that.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 17, 2014)

Mofo said:


> What if Sasuke  really wanted to stay within MS, after all all his family will be alive  there, his dreams can come true.
> Honestly the only one who has a reason to break the illusion is Naruto.



Yet he's been fighting against it the entire time. Why fight against something you'd want? Hell, Madara even tried to get him on his side and Sasuke told him to shove it.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 17, 2014)

Very true, is Sasuke was a badass, Hagoromo will not trust him, unless Hagoromo was a liar and he is the FV,


----------



## Klue (May 17, 2014)

Mofo said:


> What if Sasuke  really wanted to stay within MS, after all all his family will be alive  there, his dreams can come true.
> Honestly the only one who has a reason to break the illusion is Naruto.



I too would have rolled along with the MEP.

Fuck it.


Oh by the way, did you give a portion of your rep to Jeanne?


----------



## BlinkST (May 17, 2014)

Sasuke wouldn't want to break the illusion?


----------



## Klue (May 17, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Sasuke wouldn't want to break the illusion?



Oh, but he must.

Considering the ocular power he now has, he is probably the only one capable.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 17, 2014)

Anticipating scene change and a lot of reaction panels. We won't get thrown into the Tsukuyomi until we get enough horror-stricken Alliance faces.

Kakashi may try to talk to Obito, too. Kind of surprised he didn't ask about him last week.



Klue said:


> I too would have rolled along with the MEP.
> 
> Fuck it.



A decent percentage of the populace would roll with MEP. People say they'd never go for it but the reality is that many would. It's idiotic how not a single shinobi ended up agreeing with Madara and Obito on it. Then again, I don't think most even know why they're fighting.


----------



## BlinkST (May 17, 2014)

I can't wait for Fox news to see this and say Kishimoto's a Communist.


----------



## Revolution (May 17, 2014)

DON"T REMOVE MY PREDICTION, MODS

What I was referring to was how Hinata will NOT be under tsukoyomi, and Sasuke already knows how to break through tsukoyomi, so after Sasuke cuts up all the boulders falling on everyone to be smaller bits of rock and rubble he will find himself alongside Hinata.

Naruto and Sakura will be under, so it will be Sasuke and Hinata against Madara's moster.

Hence "SasuHina is coming"  

Tenten will also be doing something with the tools that were dropped


----------



## dungsi27 (May 17, 2014)

I predict Yellow Flash saving the day


----------



## TRN (May 17, 2014)

Hinata and Sakura will be under, so it will be Naruto and Sasuke against Madara's moster.

Hence "HinaSaku is coming"  

Sakura is going to dream about Sasuke and Hinata about Naruto :ignoramus


----------



## Revolution (May 17, 2014)

Hinata is unconcious atm.  She will come to.  She has the byakugan. 

Since when has tsukoyomi put someone with byakugan under an illusion?


----------



## Addy (May 17, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Hinata is unconcious atm.  She will come to.  She has the byakugan.
> 
> Since when has tsukoyomi put someone with byakugan under an illusion?



since when hyuuga are immune to genjutsu though?


----------



## TRN (May 17, 2014)

Addy said:


> since when hyuuga are immune to genjutsu though?



And how will she be able to attack madara without sage of six path power.....FanFiction of the Highest order    Naruto will be the one to save everyone thu  ninshu


----------



## Addy (May 17, 2014)

TRN said:


> And how will she be able to attack madara without sage of six path power.....FanFiction of the Highest order    Naruto will be the one to save everyone thu  ninshu



fanfiction hinata = leader material, has golden byakugan, is the reincarnation of kaguya, and she can rival sasuke :ignoramus


----------



## Jeαnne (May 17, 2014)

Klue said:


> Oh, but he must.
> 
> Considering the ocular power he now has, he is probably the only one capable.


he will figure out that it was Itachi's will


----------



## TRN (May 17, 2014)

Addy said:


> fanfiction hinata = leader material, has golden byakugan, is the reincarnation of kaguya, and she can rival sasuke :ignoramus



Naruto chakra is Yellow, so the only way for hinata to get the golden byakugan/Power Up is thru naruto ninshu.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 17, 2014)

It seems pointless to drag this out. 

I'd rather have the MT take effect immediately than two chapters with the characters going "Oh no, how will we stop him?"

But I doubt that it's going to actually start this chapter.



PikaCheeka said:


> A decent percentage of the populace would roll with MEP. People say they'd never go for it but the reality is that many would. It's idiotic how not a single shinobi ended up agreeing with Madara and Obito on it. Then again, I don't think most even know why they're fighting.



Actually, they almost did. 

Obito tried to persuade them and a good portion of the alliance was just about to accept his offer when Hashirama told them not to do it.

Then fodders were like "lol you're dead. What would you know? you have nothing to lose."

Naruto came in, used his TNJ powers and they went back to opposing MT.


----------



## lain2501 (May 17, 2014)

I don't know what to expect anymore -_- I don't think we will see Obito anytime soon. So... from there more childish shit from Naruto and Sasuke I guess.


----------



## BlinkST (May 17, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> he will figure out that it was Itachi's will


Itachi soloes.


----------



## Addy (May 17, 2014)

TRN said:


> Naruto chakra is Yellow, so the only way for hinata to get the golden byakugan/Power Up is thru naruto ninshu.



she already got ninshu kyuubi chakra....... she is still shit


----------



## TRN (May 17, 2014)

Addy said:


> she already got ninshu kyuubi chakra....... she is still shit



Mardara and Hagoromo said that naruto chakra just bloom that why he has God Sage Mode


----------



## Kung Pow (May 17, 2014)

Mugen Tsuki is yet ineffective.
Madara will lose control over Obito, who with his two MS will display Susanoo and the full power of Kamui.
Sasuke and Obito will use Susanoo together, while Naruto will engage Ashura?s bijuu mode.


----------



## rac585 (May 17, 2014)

Kung Pow said:


> Mugen Tsuki is yet ineffective.
> Madara will lose control over Obito, who with his two MS will display Susanoo and the full power of Kamui.
> Sasuke and Obito will use Susanoo together, while Naruto will engage Ashura?s bijuu mode.



do you think madara was smart enough to crush obito's other eye?


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 17, 2014)

Klue said:


> Everyone is sync to the Shinju. Did you miss that chapter were Hagoromo explained the MEP in detail?



Being in sync with shinjuu does not solve what i said... since that was not the problem.

MEP in detail ?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 17, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> DON'T REMOVE MY PREDICTION, MODS
> 
> What I was referring to was how Hinata will NOT be under tsukoyomi, and Sasuke already knows how to break through tsukoyomi, so after Sasuke cuts up all the boulders falling on everyone to be smaller bits of rock and rubble he will find himself alongside Hinata.
> 
> ...


Oh, you sure showed me.  Rewriting a one-line prediction to explain yourself and provide avenues of discussion.

I think you underestimate the power of _Mugen Tsukuyomi_ if you scale it to Itachi's _Tsukuyomi_.

What are you expecting to be Tenten's route out of the illusion?


----------



## Shattering (May 17, 2014)

I wouldn't want to give the control of my own reality to a guy like Madara but, once I have been caught if everything looks good and real, maybe I wouldn't want to break it.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 17, 2014)

Perhaps we shpuld not act like we know whats running in kishi brain, lol, but IMO the most realiable prediction next chapter is, everyone falls undit MT, thats all, Chapter 688 will be for who survives it


----------



## overlordofnobodies (May 17, 2014)

I can agree with that./\
I really dont see much happen in the next chapter beside people fall into the nightmare.Maybe Naruto trying to stop Sakura and Kakashi from fallinto if he did not fall him self.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 17, 2014)

More or less, what we have now are speculations of what will be, and what will not be, sort of, but in the end, Naruto will become the true Hero, most powerful, i just find it hard to thonk how kishi will solve many plotholes


----------



## Csdabest (May 17, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Itachi soloes.



Everything Solo'ed is in Itachi's Will. The True Plot twist will happen when we find out that the Author Real name is Itachi. Slapped some Gel and Sharingans on Kishi and tell me you don't see the resemblance. But true story. Taka and some Shinobi Alliance reactions along with Team 7. We also get to see hints of Sasuke vs Madara Tsukiyomi battle


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 17, 2014)

I don't see why any of the good guys other than Naruto and Sasuke wouldn't fall under it. 

They're protected by the RS. Nobody else is that we're aware of. I guess there's a slight possibility that the remaining Edo Hokage will be immune to it, because they're technically dead and might have a loophole. That would leave Hashirama available to possibly have an emotional impact on Madara.

Black Zetsu-Obito would probably be safe due to him being part Madara, but I'd label him as a villain now.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 17, 2014)

It just occurred to me.

In the scenario where MT is a success, what then? would Madara be the only person still awake?

After all, this is supposed to be a world where people would remain permanently, and that should include Madara himself or there would be no point.


----------



## BlinkST (May 17, 2014)

But you can put people under genjutsu and not be under the genjutsu yourself.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 17, 2014)

Sure, but he doesn't just want to put people inside a dream world.

He wants to live in it too, right? 

Become its ruler.


----------



## BlinkST (May 17, 2014)

He'll be inside, but not be "inside".


----------



## Tony Lou (May 17, 2014)

I know.

I was just trying to imagine how he would interact with the world he created.

Madara probably would spend most of his time standing still in the real world.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 17, 2014)

I think you mean "floating".


----------



## Tony Lou (May 17, 2014)

Yeah, that.

Can't be good for your muscles, though. Staying motionless like that.

Mads would need to take a break for some exercise occasionally.



Like dancing.


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 17, 2014)

In his false reality, Madara would spend most of his time being unengaged, and ultimately bored out of his fucking mind as a result.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 18, 2014)

FitzChivalry said:


> In his false reality, Madara would spend most of his time being unengaged, and ultimately bored out of his fucking mind as a result.



More like he'd have Hashirama wearing a manthong fanning him while Obito feeds him the entire time.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 18, 2014)

I cant imagine a person be so happy inside or in just an illusion. This called afalse Happines, False world, Everythong is False. Maddy is really retarded, Good thing Obito realize how retard Madara is


----------



## T-Bag (May 18, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> I cant imagine a person be so happy inside or in just an illusion. This called afalse Happines, False world, Everythong is False. Maddy is really retarded, Good thing Obito realize how retard Madara is



what exactly is the difference?

its an illusion, but you woulnt feel any different. feels just like real life except better since you get all the things u want

watch the movie inception


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (May 18, 2014)

I predict Orochimaru breaking from MT as the only one, so he can destroy Konoha, steal many bodies and become revelant again.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 18, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> I cant imagine a person be so happy inside or in just an illusion. This called afalse Happines, False world, Everythong is False. Maddy is really retarded, Good thing Obito realize how retard Madara is



Ever have dreams before? The human brain is too stupid to perceive it is a dream so it sees it as reality, that's what it feels like.

And illusions are just as what it means, an illusion, no one can tell the difference between reality and fantasy in illusions.  Maybe except for special cases like Nardo and the sauce.

Then again I'm not exactly so sure how this illusion shit actually works on people.


----------



## The greatest evil (May 18, 2014)

lol
sasuke destroying the moon


----------



## Klue (May 18, 2014)

Shin said:


> Being in sync with shinjuu does not solve what i said... since that was not the problem.



It does solve what you said. 

The great genjutsu is ever lasting — one look and it's over, there is no breaking free. For those that didn't see the moon the first time, they'll get caught when they see it eventually.

After entering the dream world, they're bodies are synchronized to the Shinju — the victims chakra is absorbed but they're kept alive by the Shinju's power forever.

Madara is now immortal, he isn't going to die of old age.

The blind are apparently the exception. 

Oh well.

However, there is still the possibility that the Shinju can seek out all of those not connected to it and absorb all of their chakra anyway.



Shin said:


> MEP in detail ?



Hagoromo explained the MEP less than 10 chapters ago.


----------



## Raventhal (May 18, 2014)

I would laugh if Madara turns into the Shinjuu tree himself.  If I was Madara I would have just teleported out somewhere else.  Propped the tree out and done it the way Obito was.  See if the suddenly talking tree has a plot and destroy it if it does.  

What makes Madara believe the tree doesn't want his chakra as well?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 18, 2014)

What is the right of Madara to do that? I conclude he is a selfish moron who thinks his idea can save the world,


----------



## Tony Lou (May 18, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> I cant imagine a person be so happy inside or in just an illusion. This called afalse Happines, False world, Everythong is False. Maddy is really retarded, Good thing Obito realize how retard Madara is



Not at all. 

Obito was hellbent on carrying it out until he got hit with a big ole TNJ hammer.


----------



## Revolution (May 18, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> Oh, you sure showed me.  Rewriting a one-line prediction to explain yourself and provide avenues of discussion.
> 
> I think you underestimate the power of _Mugen Tsukuyomi_ if you scale it to Itachi's _Tsukuyomi_.
> 
> What are you expecting to be Tenten's route out of the illusion?



Back during the Kage summit, Danzo was using Shisui's Koto eye to control everyone.  One of the guys (forgot his name atm) called him out!

Right before they could effectively confront him on that (adding to the political drama to the situation that is a personal favorite side plot of mine) Zetsu interrupts the table with his grand "HELLO" taking out furthering that moment.  The guy who caught Danzo ripped out a Hyuuga eye and implanted it into his own head.  He isn't even a Hyuuga and was able to use his eye that way.

Now try to use that against a real Hyuuga.  Not very effective.

Kotoamatsukami is stronger then Tsukoyomi.

Madara is using Tsukoyomi.  There was no confirmation on Tsukoyomi working on Hyuuga at all.  Hinata is currently lying face down.  Soon she will rise.  Sasuke has broken Tsukoyomi before.  Sasuke and Hinata will be fighting against Madara together.  Maybe then he will begin to understand the importance of NOT fighting alone.

[sp]Yes, "It's Naruto's job".  Doesn't matter.  Make a better story.  You can still have Naruto be the main character because they cared about Naruto before Naruto was "Hero of Konoha" alongside Iruka.

If Naruto was never Jinchurki and only weak he would have friends in Iruka, Hinata, and Sasuke - the only people who acknowledged him before becoming a star.[/sp]


----------



## Tony Lou (May 18, 2014)

In all fairness, Koto Amatsukami isn't a collective genjutsu. Only Mifune was under its effect.


----------



## Lurko (May 18, 2014)

Prediction: Madara gets mad that the Sauce stops his illusion somehow and then Madara drops the moon down.


----------



## BlinkST (May 18, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Ever have dreams before? The human brain is too stupid to perceive it is a dream so it sees it as reality, that's what it feels like.


Speak for your own brain. I've killed people in my dreams. Now I have nothing but pleasant dreams.


----------



## Lance (May 18, 2014)

How the hell did Madara get his lower half back as soon as he got outside of Kamuiland?
Or is it still just Upperhalf? I would like that explained.

Also I predict Kaguya revealing herself next chapter as cliffhanger.


----------



## Gunners (May 18, 2014)

I've thought that Madara would turn into a tree for some time now. I don't think Danzou losing control of Harashima's cells, and Naruto turning Zetsu into a tree was for nothing.


----------



## ch1p (May 18, 2014)

I predict EMT is implemented. Whole chapter is dedicated to watch people's reaction to the moon and falling for it. End chapter with everyone asleep and 'eternal silence' or some bulshit subtitles.



PikaCheeka said:


> A decent percentage of the populace would roll with MEP. People say they'd never go for it but the reality is that many would. It's idiotic how not a single shinobi ended up agreeing with Madara and Obito on it. Then again, I don't think most even know why they're fighting.



I'd say its easy to say no, until experiencing it. It's actually something I'm expecting with Sasuke in the beginning. For him to think 'maybe I should stay here' because it's 99% certain that his family will be back.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (May 18, 2014)

What ever happens, I just hope it's not a complete halt in the action. Naruto and Sasuke just got their stupid ass power ups and have barely been able to really show off yet.


----------



## Gunners (May 18, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> A decent percentage of the populace would roll with MEP. People say they'd never go for it but the reality is that many would. It's idiotic how not a single shinobi ended up agreeing with Madara and Obito on it. Then again, I don't think most even know why they're fighting.



Actually it isn't idiotic. Why on earth would anyone trust Madara and Obito? You can't expect people to willingly surrender free choice, to a bunch of narcissistic pricks. 

To be honest, I don't see the Jutsu working. I feel as though Naruto and Sasuke will halt the Jutsu application pronto, which should lead to Madara acknowledging that he has to deal with them directly.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 18, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Actually it isn't idiotic. Why on earth would anyone trust Madara and Obito? You can't expect people to willingly surrender free choice, to a bunch of narcissistic pricks.



They almost did, though.



The idea of a perfect, pain free world that *feels* real still is tempting.


----------



## Gunners (May 18, 2014)

Luiz said:


> They almost did, though.
> 
> 
> 
> The idea of a perfect, pain free world that *feels* real still is tempting.


Of course the option would look temping when they are getting brutalised. What was almost a choice was brought about by duress.


----------



## Nic (May 18, 2014)

One of the hardest chapters to predict since we don't really know if Kishi will decide to showcase the MEP through one of his MCs Dream States.  I still wouldn't be surprised at all if the MEP isn't fully activated.


----------



## kanpyo7 (May 18, 2014)

I hope Naruto and Sasuke aren't immune, I'm expecting an Evangelion style deconstruction of Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, and Kakashi through their dream worlds. With Naruto being the one to break it because, with regards to the ten-tails, "Even a piece holds the same power/potency."


----------



## Tony Lou (May 18, 2014)

kanpyo7 said:


> I hope Naruto and Sasuke aren't immune, I'm expecting an Evangelion style deconstruction of Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, and Kakashi through their dream worlds. With Naruto being the one to break it because, with regards to the ten-tails, "Even a piece holds the same power/potency."



I'm looking forward to that as well. 

Sasuke's part would be the saddest.


----------



## Cjones (May 18, 2014)

Mostly reaction chapter.


----------



## ch1p (May 18, 2014)

kanpyo7 said:


> I hope Naruto and Sasuke aren't immune, I'm expecting an Evangelion style deconstruction of Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, and Kakashi through their dream worlds. With Naruto being the one to break it because, with regards to the ten-tails, "Even a piece holds the same power/potency."



I'm not sure if Kishi can do this. Eva was brutal towards the assemble four and I can't see him being this brutal in a manga for 12 year olds (considering all the things he has been impled), but hell to the yes if he does.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 18, 2014)

I have mixed feelings about seeing MT, to be honest. What if we get stuck with 15 chapters that are basically just Road to Ninja garbage? I want MT to happen but I'm not sure how I feel about seeing everyone's dreams.



Gunners said:


> I've thought that Madara would turn into a tree for some time now. I don't think Danzou losing control of Harashima's cells, and Naruto turning Zetsu into a tree was for nothing.



A major character who hasn't had a flashback or closure isn't going to turn into a tree. Anything bad that happens to Madara (short of being defeated by Naruto and Sasuke, obviously) he's going to overcome because he's been far too developed and his story far too hyped to just suddenly drop it.


----------



## Csdabest (May 18, 2014)

Zombito uses edo tnesei to resurrect Danzo, God Realm Yahiko, Jiraiya, and Shisui to help him take on Team 7 Remnants. Sai Comes out of nowhere to help Team kakashi.

Hinata Arrives where Clone Naruto is holding Madara Yin Clone. He informs Some new guy arrived on the battle field and decimated the shinobi alliance. And summoned the Uchiha Clan in edo tensei to clean up and the alliance needs help asap due to being completely zapped. Naruto ask if Hinata, Rock Lee, and Gaara can watch the clone for him. He tells them as long as the rods stay in place everything should be cool and darts off. 

Scene switches to Sasuke confronting Madara. Madara thinks Mugen Tsukiyomi is about to start. But Really Sasuke just casted Tsukiyomi on Madara. The Battle it out. Inside the world of Tsukiyomi. Madara Compliments his mastery over the ability. They decide to battle it out.

Something tells me this volume is going to end with Izuna Being Spiral Zetsu who is synced with Gedo Mezo and siphoning power from it. Madara being trapped inside Izanami.  Izuna having to save him from a killing blow till he recovers. Hints of Kaguya return by taking over Juubi Sage Madara Body while his Yin energies are trapped inside a loop. Naruto starts showing off his new Sage Orbs abilities and we get more insight on Naruto yang powers. Kabuto hands out powers to taka. Orochimaru teams up with Naruto to help him fight Jiraiya who Naruto can't bring himself to fully fight. Final Orochimaru vs Jman fight.(No one can't say that they wouldn't want this)


----------



## Golden Circle (May 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ursdoT66JlU[/YOUTUBE]

Granted, every time I predict this, I'm disappointed. There'd have to be some sort of small time gap between last chapter and this chapter for it to work out. Speaking of, it's been ages since we had one of those.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 18, 2014)

Sasuke might react to the moon considering he's going close to it. Maybe we'll even see why we saw Kayuga's eyes shortly after Madara absorbed the Shinju.

I hope that Naruto gets his other Gudou-damas back, but that is probably unlikely.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 18, 2014)

i predict Sasuke will be immune to Infinite Tsukuyomi and will try to break it.



Sarahmint said:


> Back during the Kage summit, Danzo was using Shisui's Koto eye to control everyone.  One of the guys (forgot his name atm) called him out!
> 
> Right before they could effectively confront him on that (adding to the political drama to the situation that is a personal favorite side plot of mine) Zetsu interrupts the table with his grand "HELLO" taking out furthering that moment.  The guy who caught Danzo ripped out a Hyuuga eye and implanted it into his own head.  He isn't even a Hyuuga and was able to use his eye that way.
> 
> ...


Kotoamatsukami only target was Mifune.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 18, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I have mixed feelings about seeing MT, to be honest. What if we get stuck with 15 chapters that are basically just Road to Ninja garbage? I want MT to happen but I'm not sure how I feel about seeing everyone's dreams.



Well, the longest flashbacks in the series generally last about three chapters and that's as much as I'd expect from these dreams, assuming Kishimoto will portray MT that way.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 18, 2014)

Madara really shouldn't have given Obito back his eye when he knows Naruto can restore him (like Gai). You could say he wants Black Zetsu to help him in the fight but he isn't even doing anything. 

Double MS Obito is gonna give Madara hell alongside Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 18, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Well,* the longest flashbacks in the series generally last about three chapters *and that's as much as I'd expect from these dreams, assuming Kishimoto will portray MT that way.



What? Both Obito and Hashirama had 6-chapter ones.


----------



## Kickflip Uzumaki (May 19, 2014)

I predict an immediate switch to the Shinobi Alliance and Kage vs Zetsu. They'll all see the moon, react, and start dropping like flies. Naruto and Sasuke are immune and experience great shock seeing everybody down and dreaming. We get a glimpse into major characters dreams (K11, Gokage, etc) and a heated exchange between Naruto and Sasuke, to tie into their battle down the line. Then Naruto shows his new badass Bijuu Avatar and chapter ends with, "THE ULTIMATE BATTLE...?!" facing Madara. 

or alternatively

MEP backfires and doesn't work. Kaguya is introduced/shown in some way and its made known she orchestrated this whole thing through out all time or some shit like that. Naruto and Sasuke combine jutsu and make the ultimate Rasendori and snipe the moon.


----------



## Jason Brody (May 19, 2014)

Sasuke uses Izanagi to reverse what Madara just accomplished.

^.^


----------



## Tony Lou (May 19, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> What? Both Obito and Hashirama had 6-chapter ones.



Still... I don't think it would last too long.

Three chapter tops remains as my prediction.


----------



## Addy (May 19, 2014)

Kaguya  takes  over madaras dream most likely.


----------



## tkpirate (May 19, 2014)

i think Naruto and Sasuke will not be cought in Mugen Tsukuyomi,and they will fight Madara,while everyone will be dreaming.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (May 19, 2014)

Jason Brody said:


> Sasuke uses Izanagi to reverse what Madara just accomplished.
> 
> ^.^



Not sure if kidding, but I thought Izanagi literally only worked on yourself????
Naruto's going to have to blow up that moon and Sasuke's going to have to make a new one.


----------



## Gunners (May 19, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I have mixed feelings about seeing MT, to be honest. What if we get stuck with 15 chapters that are basically just Road to Ninja garbage? I want MT to happen but I'm not sure how I feel about seeing everyone's dreams.
> 
> 
> 
> A major character who hasn't had a flashback or closure isn't going to turn into a tree. Anything bad that happens to Madara (short of being defeated by Naruto and Sasuke, obviously) he's going to overcome because he's been far too developed and his story far too hyped to just suddenly drop it.



What does the above have to do with him turning into a tree? His flashback and closure can be accomplished before turning into a tree.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 19, 2014)

Gunners said:


> What does the above have to do with him turning into a tree? His flashback and closure can be accomplished before turning into a tree.



You were expressing surprise that it hasn't already happened. How can it happen when said flashback and closure never occurred?

Anyway it's kind of obvious that he's going to legitimately die.


----------



## Mariko (May 19, 2014)

I predict FB about Kaguya's origins:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## tari101190 (May 19, 2014)

Naruto will megazord up.

Others will go into the genjutsu.

Naruto & Sasuke prepare to fight Madara at the end.

No flashbacks.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 19, 2014)

Jason Brody said:


> Sasuke uses Izanagi to reverse what Madara just accomplished.
> 
> ^.^



Izanagi is Used for erasing damaged after a jutsus, not erasing something that has been done


----------



## Azula (May 19, 2014)

i predict obito managed to do rinne tensei before madara took his eyes, he comes back to consciousness and reveals it :ignoramus


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 19, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> i predict obito managed to do rinne tensei before madara took his eyes, he comes back to consciousness and reveals it :ignoramus



What? Who did he Rinne Tensei?


----------



## Deynard (May 19, 2014)

I predict Moon-san start talking to Madara like "fuck off dude, getting tired of your shit"


----------



## shadowmaria (May 19, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> What? Who did he Rinne Tensei?



White Zetsu fodder #529254916401540264


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 19, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> What? Who did he Rinne Tensei?



...Kaguya? 

Oh god that would be dumb.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 19, 2014)

Naruto shows another element.

That is 100% sure


----------



## NW (May 19, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Madara really shouldn't have given Obito back his eye when he knows Naruto can restore him (like Gai). You could say he wants Black Zetsu to help him in the fight but he isn't even doing anything.


He made the timeless mistake of assuming Obito was dead, though. :ignoramus

'Sides, the battle's just heating up again, Black Zetsu might do a few things besides recording deaths.



> Double MS Obito is gonna give Madara hell alongside Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## KamaroTheNinja (May 19, 2014)

My Prediction :
Expect the last naruto movie knowledge came to effect regarding Mugen Tsukuyomi and basically RTN Redux only this time with Sasuke and Kakashi came into the mix.

And Obito's FullPowered Kamui wielding Susanoo will make debut next week


----------



## celebrei (May 19, 2014)

Will others stop pretending Madara is the mastermind in all of this, it's obviously Kaguya  

She will troll Madara hard, all according to her plan


----------



## lain2501 (May 19, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> Izanagi is Used for erasing damaged after a jutsus, not erasing something that has been done



It's the same thing

There is no way Sasuke loses an eye anyway


----------



## handsock (May 19, 2014)

If and when Kaguya finally appears. I hope she steals Hinata or Neji's dead eyes.


----------



## Gabe (May 19, 2014)

handsock said:


> If and when Kaguya finally appears. I hope she steals Hinata or Neji's dead eyes.



Nejis eyes are sealed forever. The reason they have a seal is so they do not get stolen. Also kaguya will probably lyrics already have her eyes why would she want more


----------



## TRN (May 19, 2014)

handsock said:


> If and when Kaguya finally appears. I hope she steals Hinata or Neji's dead eyes.




Hell no, Enough of this Eye Stealing lame plot line


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## takL (May 19, 2014)

the worst enemy of a woman is woman. so  tenten hinata n sakura should beat kaguya.


----------



## xCeifer (May 19, 2014)

I'm going to say something you guys are not paying attention to and probably hadn't stumble at.


It's been established a hundred times through out the whole war the importance of Orochimaru, kishi even made Juugo question himself about that a fair amount of times.


If by somehow Orochimaru break through this Infinite Tsukuyomi we will have evident proof that either Orochimaru will be Kaguya final vessel (as it always meant to be) or that they share a meaningful bond somehow. Maybe the rebirth thing? 

Always remember that Orochimaru objective was eternal life to understand the world, jutsus, and so on and mold it. As Kaguya is the mother of this world that seems to collide and give some good plot twist. 

He said that the first person that mixed yellow and blue created "green" and he wants to do that too. 

And that would be stupendous from Kishi.


Just my two cents and theory.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 19, 2014)

xCeifer said:


> I'm going to say something you guys are not paying attention to and probably hadn't stumble at.
> 
> 
> It's been established a hundred times through out the whole war the importance of Orochimaru, kishi even made Juugo question himself about that a fair amount of times.
> ...



Nah, too creative.

The manga's gonna stick to what it's already been sticking to.


----------



## xCeifer (May 19, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Nah, too creative.
> 
> The manga's gonna stick to what it's already been sticking to.




Most Likely.

But that wouldn't mean Orochimaru+Kaguya would be the final villain, not at all.

Would only mean that he achieved his goal performing and giving a decent ending for the manga.


----------



## shikamaru naraS (May 19, 2014)

xCeifer said:


> I'm going to say something you guys are not paying attention to and probably hadn't stumble at.
> 
> 
> It's been established a hundred times through out the whole war the importance of Orochimaru, kishi even made Juugo question himself about that a fair amount of times.
> ...



I wish Kishi was that kind of writer. But no , he isn't. Kishi's plot twists have nothing to do with creativity and everything to with asspulls. He makes the readers go " WTF , the hell Kishi!!? That doesn't even make sense!" while a good writer writes twists were the readers go " wow! That was brilliant! Now many things make sense! All the pieces fell into place in a way we didn't see it coming"

examples of Kishi's stupid twists:

*" Itachi is a hero and a good guy"*: Some itachi fans made theories about that , but it was never wildly accepted because it made no sense.

*First* , itachi killed his parents who refused to fight him and left Danzo alive. The one who actually ruined everything. If itachi told the Uchiha that he spied on the government and the third is ready to change how Konoha treat them but only Danzo is in the way , so for the sake of Konoha and the Uchiha he will kill Danzo. But apparently , itachi was too stupid to think of something like that even though he's supposed to be intelligent. 

*Second:* Itachi encourages Sasuke to get MS and tells him to kill his best friend. I just don't understand Kishi's reasoning here. Itachi himself didn't kill his best friend to get the MS but STILL tells his seven year old brother to do it as if it's the only way. And Kishi supposedly said that " itachi wanted his brother to be a hero " Lol! Yeah  right! And the first thing he tells him is to kill his best friend even though itachi himself didn't do it. Seriously , it makes no sense what so ever.

*Third:* Itachi was supposedly a spy on Akatsuki , yet Konoha knew NOTHING about it. NOTHING! They didn't know Akatsuki's members. Jiraya had to die to bring more info and Kabuto had to do the rest. I suppose itachi was a useless spy.

I could add many points but I think this much is enough.


----------



## Gunners (May 19, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> You were expressing surprise that it hasn't already happened. How can it happen when said flashback and closure never occurred?
> 
> Anyway it's kind of obvious that he's going to legitimately die.



No I wasn't expressing surprise which is why I said, I've not I. It's something I feel is going to happen at the conclusion.


----------



## Lance (May 19, 2014)

Madara has been trolled.
After the Jutsu is cast, Kaguya will rise from the dead. She will take jubbi from Madara and become the rabbit goddess again.
Madara Sasuke and Naruto will fight Kaguya. Hashirama will be proud of Madara and give him a long hug!


----------



## warp drive (May 19, 2014)

Naruto and all his tail beast would be simultaneously trap in the genjutsu such that either releasing the other would be impossible. Sasuke would be break it just as soon as gets baited into it. Everyone would be casted in it. One by one Sasuke would release them via his rinegan


----------



## Addy (May 19, 2014)

*next chapter, sasuke cares.*

going by kishi's writing and stuff, i think we will see sasuke caring for sakura next chapter............ in infinite tsykumi.

i think that is why kishi showed another useless "oh no, sasuke doesn't give a shit about anyone but naruto kun" moment.

i think it is so that next chapter starts with infinitw tsukumy but from sakura's point of view where sasuke  cares for her.


----------



## StickaStick (May 19, 2014)

Addy said:


> going by kishi's writing and stuff, i think we will see sasuke caring for sakura next chapter............ in infinite tsykumi.
> 
> i think that is why kishi showed another useless "oh no, sasuke doesn't give a shit about anyone but naruto kun" moment.
> 
> *i think it is so that next chapter starts with infinitw tsukumy but from sakura's point of view where sasuke  cares for her.*



Well Mugen Tsukuyomi is supposed to be, ideally, a reality of bliss so why not. Although if Sasuke is what Sakura is focused on in her dream world than might as well shovel another pound of dirt on her character's grave.


----------



## Tangle (May 19, 2014)

Not really sure what the point in seeing that would be though.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 19, 2014)

You're so funny


----------



## Addy (May 19, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> You're so funny



but i am being serious


----------



## Kate88 (May 19, 2014)

Are these spoiler legit? There's written "spoiler" but I don't know if they're fake:


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 19, 2014)

Wouldn't surprise me to see Kishi do some stupid shit like that.


----------



## Raiden (May 19, 2014)

I actually think it's very possible.


----------



## Chabal (May 19, 2014)

I think it's possible, but it'd be a bit too much like Road to Ninja and Kishimoto said when he created the story for the movie he wanted to write things that wouldn't happen in the manga.


----------



## SaiST (May 19, 2014)

It's probably fake, but it sounds pretty believable.

I like the part with the re-born Shinju's roots running wild even as far as into the villages.

Concludes with Sasuke recalling what he read from Hagoromo's stone monument and his Rinnegan gaining nine Tomoe as he does the same as Madara.

Again: probably fake.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 19, 2014)

Considering Kayuga is all powerful and probably is the sum of Hagoromo and his brother, power-wise: why would she possibly need to steal Neji or Hinata's eyes? 

Couldn't she just regenerate her original Byakugan? That said Madara didn't want Sasuke's EMS because his Rinnegan was superior, so maybe Kayuga's particular Byakugan is simply just better than Neji's? Thus she wouldn't need Neji's; it'd be like Madara going to steal Fugaku's eyes.


----------



## Phemt (May 19, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Concludes with Sasuke recalling what he read from Hagoromo's stone monument and his Rinnegan gaining nine Tomoe as he does the same as Madara.



I̶f̶ ̶t̶r̶u̶e̶,̶ ̶w̶o̶u̶l̶d̶ ̶t̶h̶a̶t̶ ̶h̶a̶v̶e̶ ̶h̶a̶p̶p̶e̶n̶e̶d̶ ̶i̶n̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶t̶a̶l̶k̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶H̶a̶g̶o̶r̶o̶m̶o̶?̶

Scratch that. I thought you said "with" his Rinnegan.

So stuff about the Rinnegan was readable with the Sharingan, if that's correct.

What does doing the same as Madara mean? Get near the moon? And are 3 more tomoes to Sasuke's 6 supposed to achieve anything?


----------



## Kate88 (May 19, 2014)

SaiST said:


> It's probably fake, but it sounds pretty believable.
> 
> I like the part with the re-born Shinju's roots running wild even as far as into the villages.
> 
> ...



Yes, I don't think spoilers would come out so early but I had doubts because they're pretty likely, like the part where Sasuke tries to stop Tsukuyomi with his eye and there's everyone's reaction to the Moon, it's in Kishi's style. Well, let's wait...


----------



## Lurko (May 19, 2014)

It sounds pretty legit but too early.


----------



## Phemt (May 19, 2014)

It's true. Reading it all sounds so very Kishimoto like. Like you'd expect the chapter to go. It keeps just in line.

Maybe this is the place Evil gets the spoilers from.


----------



## takL (May 19, 2014)

Kate88 said:


> Are these spoiler legit? There's written "spoiler" but I don't know if they're fake:



it also says prediction. 予想


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 19, 2014)

takL said:


> it also says prediction. 予想



takL solos


----------



## Kate88 (May 19, 2014)

Ok, however it's a good prediction, I guess it's likely next chapter will start with everyone's reaction (typical Kishi's way to drag things and add suspence) and then someone, most probably Sasuke will do some attempt to stop Madara...


----------



## Lance (May 19, 2014)

What did it say though?


----------



## kanpyo7 (May 19, 2014)

I don't get why everyone wants Kaguya to be the big mastermind, IMO she's about as relevant as Ashura and Indra. So we'll definitely get more info on her, I suspect "that jutsu" Hagoromo gave Naruto and Sauce is tied to how she was defeated in the past, but her days of being a direct mover in the world are over.


----------



## Obitomo (May 19, 2014)

" You're likely to see soon bowel movement is what kind of feeling Apparently " round and round

I giggled.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 19, 2014)

Chineze spoilers are out but not confirmed. According to them...


- Madara has Kaguya chakra and she was the one that saved him after Hashirama stabbed him at vote making Madara her transmigration.
- Madara makes a huge fucking tree ( don't know if its shinjuu )
- Sasuke and his Susanoo fails to reach Madara and its kicked by a meteor/rock 
- Naruto uses the ability of 7 tails to fly ( chakra wings ) and goes for Madara 
- The moon is red with all Tomoe and shit, and everyone is in the genjutsu, BZ and Spiral Zetsu is gathering people up.


----------



## navy (May 19, 2014)

Shin said:


> Chineze spoilers are out but not confirmed. According to them...
> 
> 
> - Madara has Kaguya chakra and she was the one that saved him after Hasirama stabbed him at vote making Madara her transmigration.
> ...



Looks Kishi like


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 19, 2014)

Assuming these spoilers are true....here's my opinion, that is if it's true because, as we know, these things can be fake. Last week is a great example given everyone assumed the so-called "true" spoilers ended up being false. 



Shin said:


> Chineze spoilers are out but not confirmed. According to them...
> 
> - Madara has Kaguya chakra and* she was the one that saved him after Hasirama stabbed him at vote making Madara her transmigration*.



Love it. Absolutely love it.


> - Madara makes a huge fucking tree ( don't know if its shinjuu )



Boring, we just got rid of the last one, useless. 





> - Sasuke and his Susanoo fails to reach Madara and its kicked by a meteor/rock



Lame really especially from some rock. 





> - Naruto uses the ability of 7 tails to fly ( chakra wings ) and goes for Madara



As expected. 





> - The moon is red with all Tomoe and shit, and everyone is in the genjutsu, BZ and Spiral Zetsu is gathering people up.



As expected. 

Nothing out of the ordinary here.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 19, 2014)

Shin said:


> Chineze spoilers are out but not confirmed. According to them...
> 
> 
> - Madara has Kaguya chakra and she was the one that saved him after Hasirama stabbed him at vote making Madara her transmigration.
> ...



Source? Until one is provided I'm not buying any of it. The only early chinese spoilers that are ever provided early are OP ones. You tried the same thing last week in saying the spoilers you posted were supposedly legit and they turned out to be completely false.


----------



## lathia (May 19, 2014)

Not that the DB were ever reliable, but if Kaguya truly did save Madara at the VoTE then that will destroy any credibility anyone ever cling on to the data-books. Yeah.. mhm.. go on.. "Madara's unkown jutsu which he only knows, which saved his life."


----------



## T-Bag (May 19, 2014)

the moment i saw kaguya saving madara from hashirama i knew it was bullshit lol

its definitely fan made


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 19, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> the moment i saw kaguya saving madara from hashirama i knew it was bullshit lol
> 
> its definitely fan made



That is definitely some fan-fic level BS.


----------



## Mateush (May 19, 2014)

I googled, only results from my friend Shin here. Who gave him the translation?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 19, 2014)

Shin said:


> Chineze spoilers are out but not confirmed. According to them...
> 
> 
> - Madara has Kaguya chakra and she was the one that saved him after Hasirama stabbed him at vote making Madara her transmigration.
> - Sasuke and his Susanoo fails to reach Madara and its kicked by a meteor/rock



These points are all i needed to know this shit is 100% fake.


----------



## navy (May 19, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> the moment i saw kaguya saving madara from hashirama i knew it was bullshit lol
> 
> its definitely fan made



I think it's possible, but there is no way we would fine out about it in the next chapter.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 19, 2014)

I just translated the shit from the Chinese fuckers who always post them.
Sometimes they are right sometimes nope.

For some damn reason they always get it right for One piece. 

How does that work ?


----------



## jplaya2023 (May 19, 2014)

Sutol said:


> I̶f̶ ̶t̶r̶u̶e̶,̶ ̶w̶o̶u̶l̶d̶ ̶t̶h̶a̶t̶ ̶h̶a̶v̶e̶ ̶h̶a̶p̶p̶e̶n̶e̶d̶ ̶i̶n̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶t̶a̶l̶k̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶H̶a̶g̶o̶r̶o̶m̶o̶?̶
> 
> Scratch that. I thought you said "with" his Rinnegan.
> 
> ...



can you translate please


----------



## Klue (May 19, 2014)

How in fucks name would Madara be both Indra and Kaguya's previous transmigrations?

I'll kill anyone that believes that shitty fake.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 19, 2014)

inb4 Kaguya is Madara's transmigration from the future


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 19, 2014)

If anything _now_ Madara might be Kayuga's transmigration considering the panels after he shortly absorbed the Shinju. 

Back then, obviously not otherwise Hagoromo would have said something.


----------



## CuteJuubi (May 19, 2014)

Does anyone have the feeling that White and Spiral Zetsu are actually agents of Kaguya/Juubi and not Madara? when Madara called White Zetsu and his bros "failed experiments" I had the intuition that Kishimoto is actually setting up a future irony: that unknown to him the Zetsus (except Black) were working for someone else all this time.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 19, 2014)

his brother will play a big part next chapter or in 678


----------



## shadowmaria (May 19, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> his brother will play a big part next chapter or in 678



It's then revelaed that Ino is Naruto's secret twin sister and Inoichi got around like the fucking pimp he is


----------



## StickaStick (May 19, 2014)

Tbh how Mads survive at VotE is going to have be revealed at some point and it's getting kind of late in the game. Some ppl thought it might have been through Limbo but that seems unlikely now. At this point it's a process of elimination and Kaguya having saved him similar to Hagoromo with Naruto and Sasuke seems like the strongest possibility. For real, what other explanations are left that would make sense?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 19, 2014)

Nothing Shin has provided has ever been legit.

He's even admitted to enjoying purposefully providing fakes. Not sure why anyone ever believes him. He's also been known to provide fake translations to fake spoilers on top of it.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 19, 2014)

lol, but everyone enjoys his fake ideas


----------



## Csdabest (May 19, 2014)

The Return of Kimimaro gets hinted >_<


----------



## Orochibuto (May 19, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> The Return of Kimimaro gets hinted >_<



Or better yet, Mecha Hidan


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 19, 2014)

The Format said:


> Tbh how Mads survive at VotE is going to have be revealed at some point and it's getting kind of late in the game. Some ppl thought it might have been through Limbo but that seems unlikely now. At this point it's a process of elimination and Kaguya having saved him similar to Hagoromo with Naruto and Sasuke seems like the strongest possibility. For real, what other explanations are left that would make sense?



It was stated to be a jutsu. He obviously set it up based on his last words. He has unknown MS abilities remaining. Kaguya was supposedly trapped in the moon during that time.

Short of a massive, stupid retcon, no it is impossible. There are plenty of explanations and her saving him makes the least bit of sense. People just desperate to take away his agency, as usual.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 19, 2014)

He  was saved by Sasuke from the future the actual Tobi


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2014)

Chabal said:


> I think it's possible, but it'd be a bit too much like Road to Ninja and Kishimoto said when he created the story for the movie he wanted to write things that wouldn't happen in the manga.



not exactly  like road to ninja.  remember,  road i
to  ninja is the opposite  stuff in the manga.  tsukyumi is just your dream of happiness. unless sakura dream of sasuke being a lady's man and not loyal to her,  hinata being a  bitch, and kiba being  a dog then i dont think it would be like infinite  tsukyumi.

this was one of my many complaints with road to ninja.  if tobis plan was to see fullfill narutos deepest desires then why is his world so fucked up?


----------



## Azula (May 20, 2014)

> Madara has Kaguya chakra and she was the one that saved him after Hasirama stabbed him at vote making Madara her transmigration.



So Kaguya's chakra keeps floating around like Indra and ashura? 

It does explain why madara wasnt that much surprised to hear Kaguya's voice ordering him to absorb the shinju


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 20, 2014)

sasuke was saved by who? or Hidan saved by who


----------



## DeK3iDE (May 20, 2014)

Sasuke caring about Sakura will be the biggest indicator that MT is definitely in effect


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 20, 2014)

Sasuke cares. but sakura does not care anymore, naruto will say, dont lose your focus


----------



## Tony Lou (May 20, 2014)

The Format said:


> Well Mugen Tsukuyomi is supposed to be, ideally, a reality of bliss so why not. Although if Sasuke is what Sakura is focused on in her dream world than might as well shovel another pound of dirt on her character's grave.



At this point, it's more like another pound on the top of an already existing 10 feet tall dirt pile on her grave.

And then making a Sasuke sculpture out of it.


----------



## Xeogran (May 20, 2014)

nobody would want to save Hidan
even Kakuzu had a hard time getting convinced to do it


----------



## eyeknockout (May 20, 2014)

but if sasuke cares...then i won't care about the manga, is that what you want?


----------



## Palm Siberia (May 20, 2014)

Tumblr dies when the chapter comes out...


----------



## ch1p (May 20, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Source? Until one is provided I'm not buying any of it. The only early chinese spoilers that are ever provided early are OP ones. You tried the same thing last week in saying the spoilers you posted were supposedly legit and they turned out to be completely false.



He's actually been doing this for a hell of a lot longer. I don't think he ever got it right.

I actually wouldn't be surprised if Madara got to be Kaguya's transmigrassion due to taking the tree inside of him, functioning similarly to Indra / Ashura for Sasuke / Naruto. I.E. being fodder but powering him up.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (May 20, 2014)

It'd be neat if the next chapter was just the genjutsu.

As in, Naruto living his idealized, comfy life. And his having to break out of it.. Or maybe from Sasuke's perspective. Or whoever Kishi wants to break out first. I guess Sakura, so she gets facetime. Yeah, Sakura. She's supposed to be genjutsu-man. Wo. Wo-man.

Too bad he blew his wad on that movie, would've been nice to see here as actual plot. Like, an entirely new arc: Madara actually wins (not just hurr durr genjutsu, but actually beats Sasuke and Naruto, only we don't see it happen) and the next 100 chapters are about Sakura trying to figure out what the itch in the back of her brain is, desperately trying to find out how long the loose strand is, maybe with the help of side character x (I think Sai would be neat here, since his past is so shady, or shit, Hinata for fanluls. Heck, this could even plot a healthy Kakashi learning White Fang stuff from his now-alive father). She recruits more and more people, until eventually they're all killed by nightmare monsters, except Sakura, who finally reaches the end, and everyone's alive because plot. But still, they die in dreamland. That'd be intense for this story.

Oh well. There's always the canon in my heart.


----------



## Revolution (May 20, 2014)

Remember that colored raw?

Sakura actually thought "Sasuke-kun...I want you to care about me"

That's what she fucking said!


----------



## StickaStick (May 20, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> It was stated to be a jutsu. He obviously set it up based on his last words. He has unknown MS abilities remaining. Kaguya was supposedly trapped in the moon during that time.


You're going to have to remind me where it's stated to have been a jutsu that saved him. 

Kaguya being trapped in the moon doesn't preclude her from entering Mads' subconscious in a similar fashion to how Hagoromo did with Naruto and Sasuke. Actually, it makes a decent amount of sense and the parallels are obviously there.  



> Short of a massive, stupid retcon, no it is impossible. There are plenty of explanations and her saving him makes the least bit of sense. People just desperate to take away his agency, as usual.


Hard to claim it would be a retcon without actually seeing how Kishi would write it. Furthermore, with virtually no established facts surrounding how he survived VotE a retcon seems impossible. The only other explanation that I can see is he used Izanagi but that would be a bit anticlimactic at this point.

Btw, I hope Kaguya stays out of the main event scene but am not ignorant to the cues Kishi is putting out there. Just because we don't like something don't mean we should quit being objective in our analysis.


----------



## Palpatine (May 20, 2014)

Shin said:


> Chineze spoilers are out but not confirmed. According to them...
> 
> 
> *- Madara has Kaguya chakra and she was the one that saved him after Hashirama stabbed him at vote making Madara her transmigration.*



I actually wouldn't at all be surprised if this were somehow the case.


----------



## CuteJuubi (May 20, 2014)

We all  know Madara will eventually convert, and stopping his plans by force won't change his resolve, it's a perfect plot vehicle for Madara's change of heart to be disillusioned, that his dream world is in itself illusory, and that he was being manipulated from the start by Juubi/Kaguya, this will lead him to be humbled and converted, as is the case with Obito.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 20, 2014)

Oh god no! 

shit will happen


----------



## Overhaul (May 20, 2014)

I would assume so since MT is gonna happen next chapter.


----------



## Obitomo (May 20, 2014)

predicting end chapter susanoo for obito.


----------



## Milkomeda (May 20, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Nothing Shin has provided has ever been legit.
> 
> He's even admitted to enjoying purposefully providing fakes. Not sure why anyone ever believes him. He's also been known to provide fake translations to fake spoilers on top of it.




Thought that might be the case because if the tree summoned is the Shinju it would be redundant since there is an alternative way to cast the Infinite Tsukiyomi now.


----------



## Hayn (May 20, 2014)

So we're going with Kaguya saving Madara, giving Sasuke enough power to do his thing with Manda before death, and also turning Hidan into a mech inside the moon?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 20, 2014)

Madara starts Tsukuyomi
Sasuke can fight Tsukuyomi but closes his Sharingan, His Rinnegan can fight Tsukuyomi.

Naruto closes his eyes, and relies on his other senses to fight.

Sakura  to MT.
Kakashi knows what to do and Closes his eyes.

Sasuke fights Zetsubito while Naruto fights all Limbo.

Maddy tells them it was useless.

Panel ends when Zetsu will use Kamui to Trap Sasuke but obito Regains Control


----------



## Seraphiel (May 20, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> Madara starts Tsukuyomi
> Sasuke can fight Tsukuyomi but closes his Sharingan, His Rinnegan can fight Tsukuyomi.
> 
> Naruto closes his eyes, and relies on his other senses to fight.
> ...



Sasuke would instantly fodderize Obito.


----------



## Kishido (May 20, 2014)

LOL Kakashi got a new eye just to close it again


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 20, 2014)

But Kakashi closing his will be usefull, lol, nad Sasuke will not fodderize Obito, since Zetsu is is control, Kamui was OP, sasuke cant go there


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 20, 2014)

Kakashi is now almost fodder. People should deal with this.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 20, 2014)

MT is not going to be avoidable by closing eyes.... it's not going to be that stupidly simple.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 20, 2014)

Naruto will destroy the moon or he will share his chakra to the whole world making them immune since we can assume that Sasuke and Naruto will not be effected by the genjutsu.

You better believe it.

Since Naruto is the Sun and the plan is even named the moon eye plan.

Sun saves the world from the Moon


----------



## KyubiiMode (May 20, 2014)

I have a thought like this 

This blow my mind  :amazed


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 20, 2014)

Hoping for Kaguya to make an appearance this chapter.


----------



## Hasan (May 20, 2014)

KyubiiMode said:


> I have a thought like this
> 
> This blow my mind  :amazed



We know nothing about the Sennin's brother, beside the fact that he helped take down the Juubi. 

That said, I sincerely hope that he was a nice guy and completely cut away from the Uzumaki-Hyuuga lineage crap - died without a successor.


----------



## Revolution (May 20, 2014)

KyubiiMode said:


> I have a thought like this
> 
> This blow my mind  :amazed



Then why is the reincarnation in Saauke?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 20, 2014)

Kaguya's brother? What is this shit. 

And Kaguya saving Madara is such garbage. She was trapped in the gedo in the moon during VotE, as far as we know. He saved himself with his unknown jutsu, as was stated. People believing an obviously fake spoiler.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 20, 2014)

I have precdicted along time ago that The Brother will play a big part tpo end this war


----------



## Golden Circle (May 20, 2014)

Flashback of first Mugen Tsukuyomi
MT begins at end of chapter
End chapter
Secret to break it revealed in future chap


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kaguya's brother? What is this shit.
> 
> And Kaguya saving Madara is such garbage. She was trapped in the gedo in the moon during VotE, as far as we know. He saved himself with his unknown jutsu, as was stated. People believing an obviously fake spoiler.



i was waiting  for kishi to show us her clan and itachi is her pops....  god king


----------



## Obitomo (May 20, 2014)

Has Kaguya at all been confirmed to have been sealed in the moon, or is everyone still assuming she was the Juubi?


----------



## CuteJuubi (May 20, 2014)

Hasan said:


> We know nothing about the Sennin's brother, beside the fact that he helped take down the Juubi.
> 
> That said, I sincerely hope that he was a nice guy and completely cut away from the Uzumaki-Hyuuga lineage crap - died without a successor.



Well considering Hagoromo is probably the Yin (Dark) of Kaguya's twins, then his bro is probably Yang (Light)


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 20, 2014)

Obitomo said:


> Has Kaguya at all been confirmed to have been sealed in the moon, or is everyone still assuming she was the Juubi?



She was implied to have been retconned into being the shinju, or sealed in the shinju, or something of the sort.

Unless Kishi is going to pretend the panel with her eyes just never happened, which would make more sense.


----------



## tari101190 (May 20, 2014)

Nothing has been retconned.


----------



## takL (May 20, 2014)

Shin said:


> Naruto will destroy the moon



he and sasuke will do it like hagoromo and his brother did.

If kaguya had cast mugentsukuyomi, there must have been a moon/moons previous to the present one hagoromo created.


----------



## Csdabest (May 20, 2014)

Orochibuto said:


> Or better yet, Mecha Hidan



Long Read

*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually. Im quite actually serious. Maybe not actually coming back to life. But I have a strange feeling that that Kimimaro Kaguya is actually going to get some light shed.

Im actually starting to believe that we have the whole which decedents belong to who.  I think kishi purposely gave us information out of order inaccurately to give us some details but not allow us to correctly put the peice together at first glance. So i think its actually shaping up to be.

Uchiha and Senju Clan actually came from Indra. while the Uzumaki clan and Kaguya clan came from Ashura. I know this may be unpopular right now. But it came painfully obvious with two statements to me lately.

The one statement why Madara stated those senju brothers could never achieve their true power. then I remembered back in the day that Kabuto and orochimaru stated the kimimaro when healthy had obtained all the powers from the bloodline which was a line that was stated to have the strongest and most powerful bodies. 

Hashirama was praised for his high life force, stamina and regeneration without seals( Mokuton already puts in that work. But isn't a direct body power) The Kaguya Clan(Kimimaro) is the ONLY shinobi in this manga to have regenerated without using seals or any byakugo. And he is a shinobi that almost has complete control over his body. Kimimaro was stated to be a kindred spirit to Juugo for some weird connection. And what is the one thing Juugo can do. Completely CONTROL HIS BODY.

If Uchiha and Senju Clan had the qualities to create the perfect formula for Rikudou Doujutsu powers. Im sure that Senju + True Uzumaki (Hashirama and Mito) combined clans and they became the Hyuuga.(Which is why kakashi stated that the now endangered Uchiha clans origins lie with the Hyuuga clan which is the most noble and currently most powerful clan in the village. No coincidence)

Then I think their is a connection for a formula that would create the ultimate body power. I believe that combination is Kimimaro power and Juugo's clan power. Because that combination would give birth to a person with the Ultimate body power HANDS DOWN.

Clans have already been stated to have diluted over the generations and their decendents continued to fight. I think its going to be revealed  That Juugo is also partially an Uzumaki as well.




Didnt mean to rant like that. But I say all that to say this. When it comes to Sasuke story. Which seems to be shaping him up for the spotlight The current question and details that we still need to elaborate with sasuke is...."What is a Clan?". I think in the next two volumes we are going to seriously touch heavily on this probably starting with Sasuke confronting Madara. The reason Kimimaro might return to the story(Either living or as just source material) might shed light on some need to know Clan information and how they came about and exactly what are bloodlines and clans.

Just to let you know. Im 100% confident now that Madara is getting TNJ and is NOT dying in this war. I have a feeling Sasuke will convert Madara to his side. And the 5 kages are going to fight madara again in the next war arc(This time defeating him) 

INCOMING KAGUYA aka The true Juubi bitches. By the end of this volume(If their is enough chapters) or by the end of the next volume.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 20, 2014)

takL said:


> he and sasuke will do it like hagoromo and his brother did.
> 
> If kaguya had cast mugentsukuyomi, there must have been a moon/moons previous to the present one hagoromo created.



Kaguya used the moon to cast the genjutsu.

Hogoromo destroyed the moon and saved everyone then he made another moon with chibaku tensei and the juubi body.

This solves the problem.


----------



## Rosi (May 20, 2014)

Obitomo said:


> predicting end chapter susanoo for obito.



That would be good


----------



## takL (May 20, 2014)

Ok my prediction 
sasuke and sakura kiss. either sasuke does just before mugentsukuyomi hits them in the uppcoming chap or later sakura does while hitting naruto to wake them up.
why? because sasuke and naruto accidentally kissed.  sakura already gave mouth to mouth to naruto. so the next kiss should be...



Shin said:


> Kaguya used the moon to cast the genjutsu.
> 
> Hogoromo destroyed the moon and saved everyone



hagoromos bro too as he later fought aagainst 10b with hagoromo.


----------



## takL (May 20, 2014)

in rtn sasuke cared for evey girl. 

would be better if sasuke kisses sakura just before mugentukuyomi hits them.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 20, 2014)

If you compare the staff that hagoromo bro has with the priest clan that was inspired for the uzumaki clan you will see that they are linked.

hagoromo bro was a uzumaki somehow....


----------



## O-ushi (May 20, 2014)

Madara "Mugen Tsukiyomi!!!!"
Naruto gets behind Madara and makes the tiger seal
Naruto "Thousand Years of Pain!!!!!!!"

Madara caught off guard by the attack/pain accidently changes his genjutsu from casting a dreamworld to a bathroom.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 20, 2014)

takL said:


> would be better if sasuke kisses sakura just before mugentukuyomi hits them.



I'd like to see this happening just for the shitstorm that'd come. GIGGLES.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 20, 2014)

Lol, so what happens to the bathroom


----------



## bearzerger (May 20, 2014)

takL said:


> he and sasuke will do it like hagoromo and his brother did.
> 
> If kaguya had cast mugentsukuyomi, there must have been a moon/moons previous to the present one hagoromo created.



Or, Kaguya just compressed the atmosphere with a power ball to create an artificial moon which reflects the required 17 million zeno


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 20, 2014)

Might be cool if Team 7 managed to ' break ' out of Eternal Tsukuyomi somehow, but then Sasuke says something nice to Sakura and she suspects that in actuality, they are all still in the illusion. That would justify what _Sasuke said about her_ way back during the Chuunin Exam.​​


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2014)

takL said:


> Ok my prediction
> sasuke and sakura kiss. either sasuke does just before mugentsukuyomi hits them in the uppcoming chap or later sakura does while hitting naruto to wake them up.
> *why? because sasuke and naruto accidentally kissed.  sakura already gave mouth to mouth to naruto. so the next kiss should be...*



or naruto and sasuke kiss again


----------



## Radice (May 20, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Remember that colored raw?
> 
> Sakura actually thought "Sasuke-kun...I want you to care about me"
> 
> That's what she fucking said!






Did you has the page?
I didn't see this translation.


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 20, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke accidentally kiss each other again, neither like it and that'll be the cause of their conflict.

But yeah great prediction you have there taKL


----------



## Lovely (May 20, 2014)

takL said:


> Ok my prediction
> sasuke and sakura kiss. either sasuke does just before mugentsukuyomi hits them in the uppcoming chap or later sakura does while hitting naruto to wake them up.
> why? because sasuke and naruto accidentally kissed.  sakura already gave mouth to mouth to naruto. so the next kiss should be...



I like the way you think.


----------



## SLB (May 20, 2014)

at this point, why not?

only in it for the wow factor anyways


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 20, 2014)

Yeah, I think last chapter was partly setting up for something like that.

It'll be dream world where she's on par with the boys and Sasuke treats her tender with a Colgate smile.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2014)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Yeah, I think last chapter was partly setting up for something like that.
> 
> It'll be dream world where she's on par with the boys and Sasuke treats her tender with a Colgate smile.



i want sasuke saying  shit like "your forehead is sexy"


----------



## Lurko (May 20, 2014)

Madara goona set up another nuke just so Naruto can destroy it and Sasuke try to fight against the almighty genjustu.


----------



## Revolution (May 20, 2014)

Incoming mindfuck (assuming Kishi has still got the talent to pull that "Sasuke did not have his eye ripped out" strategies)



Addy said:


> i want sasuke saying  shit like "your forehead is sexy"



I want Sakura to find out WHO REALLY SAID IT!


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 20, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> I want Sakura to find out WHO REALLY SAID IT!



 But no one said it.

your sign


----------



## Tony Lou (May 20, 2014)

Addy said:


> i want sasuke saying  shit like "your forehead is sexy"



It makes him want to kiss it.


----------



## Closet Pervert (May 20, 2014)

I wonder if anyone can predict the hour at which Naruto appears?


----------



## Tony Lou (May 20, 2014)

TRN said:


> Good thing shit like this will be shut down tonight   Naruto Six Path Level



Ashura level. :ignoramus


----------



## vered (May 20, 2014)

I hope we'll see some Rinnegan action from both Madara and Sasuke, perhaps sasuke's more since it will be him and Naruto vs the Mugen tsukoyumi effect.


----------



## SaiST (May 20, 2014)

Sage said:


> But considering his weakness to genjutsu I can't imagine him overcoming it.


However weak Naruto himself was to Genjutsu means nothing at this point, as he's now cooperating with nine Bijuu that are pretty much guaranteed to be capable of Genjutsu Kai'n him out of almost any Genjutsu.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 20, 2014)

SaiST said:


> However weak Naruto himself was to Genjutsu means nothing at this point, as he's now cooperating with nine Bijuu that are pretty much guaranteed to be capable of Genjutsu Kai'n him out of almost any Genjutsu.



Pretty much. 

The idea that Naruto will have a problem with any Genjutsu at this point should be rendered useless as long as he has those 9 Bijuu inside of him.


----------



## T-Bag (May 20, 2014)

it will be a dark chapter, s'all ima say


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 20, 2014)

Naruto's immunity is still a question, there is no evidence yet that having the 9 bijuus can save you in genjutsus, for Sasuke its logical he will survive since his ocular aspects in 2 eyes were also genjutsu type


----------



## TRN (May 20, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Ashura level. :ignoramus



Ashura was a  9 bijuu jinchuuriki


----------



## StickaStick (May 20, 2014)

Predictions: a lot of fodder going omg what's that looking at the big red moon with tomoe. Nartuo and Sasuke continue to engage Mads. Chapter ends on a solemn note.


----------



## BlinkST (May 20, 2014)

Luiz said:


> It makes him want to kiss it.


Maybe even poke it.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (May 20, 2014)

I predict the infinite dream to be in full affect by page 7...but i know a full chapter is gonna be dedicated to people acting slow going "unwaaahh" and "what's happeniiiing" while maybe glimpses of dreams are being shown.

Then things get back on track with naruto and sasuke at the end of the chapter and some editor note about a counter attack.


----------



## Ch1pp (May 20, 2014)

Still wondering if we'll ever get to see Sasuke ateast use Susanoo with asura path.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Crane (May 20, 2014)

DarkShift said:


> Still wondering if we'll ever get to see Sasuke ateast use Susanoo with asura path.



Even Madara couldn't use pretha and susanoo at the same time. So thats not possible.


----------



## dungsi27 (May 20, 2014)

I predict a chapter consisting entirely of useless flashback about story and tales we all have known,figured out, or not interested in


----------



## Harbour (May 20, 2014)

Predict preparatory chapter. Something happened with all of characters, there will be some pages just to describe of what happened and so on.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 20, 2014)

sasusakucannon said:


> But no one said it.



Sausage!Naruto did. 





BlinkST said:


> Maybe even poke it.



Or lick it.

"Mmm... tastes like frustration. "


----------



## Csdabest (May 20, 2014)

Kaguya husband. The Ramen King


----------



## Ganta (May 20, 2014)

Crane said:


> Even Madara couldn't use pretha and susanoo at the same time. *So thats not possible*.





If shurado is not off limits to Sasuke, we can reasonably expect some suiting up from his Daitengu Susanoo.

Considering the two Jutsus are Rinnengan/Mangekyo in-house, I'd imagine the stabilized chakra to evolve Shurado into a highly robotic complex build of avain-aligned features around Sasuke: Decorarive and functional.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 20, 2014)

Title for next chapter: Perfect World


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 20, 2014)

that was a legit spoiler. 

ramen guy is going six paths on your ass


----------



## Tony Lou (May 20, 2014)

Invcitusmaster said:


> Title for next chapter: Perfect World



Or world of dreams.

It's gonna have world in it, alright.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 20, 2014)

Naruto will have a new Rasengan ,*The Acid Rasengan* and The Sauce will have *white flames*.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (May 20, 2014)

I predict the moon getting blown up


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 20, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Sausage!Naruto did.



Sakura knows  very well that it wasn't Sasuke who said it so she couldn't care less.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 20, 2014)

So Naruto gets Sage art: Ice release Planetary Rasengan


damn i knew it !!!


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (May 20, 2014)

Called it! It's obvious he always kept his eyes shut because he was hiding his Rinnegan. Can't wait to see his Ramen Rasengan.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 20, 2014)

DarkShift said:


> Still wondering if we'll ever get to see Sasuke ateast use Susanoo with asura path.



Doubt it. He's probably never using any of Nagato/Obito/Madara's Rinnegan skills. 

But he is going to bust out a brand new Susanoo pretty soon I'm sure. 

It'll be the God Perfect Susanoo. Hell, it'll probably end up having a black chakra sabre.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 20, 2014)




----------



## ironblade_x1 (May 20, 2014)

Literally wat.

What is that supposed to be?


----------



## Azaleia (May 20, 2014)

Well it says 'rasengan', but uh?


----------



## Mateush (May 20, 2014)

Copied the image url, it belongs to Shin. The link also says Planetary Rasengan Vortex.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 20, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> Literally wat.
> 
> What is that supposed to be?





Azaleia said:


> Well it says 'rasengan', but uh?



Naruto's Planet Rasengan. Its taken from the Edo Kage Fight 

Shin be trolling.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (May 20, 2014)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Naruto's Planet Rasengan. Its taken from the Edo Kage Fight
> 
> Shin be trolling.



By far the worst Rasengan Kishi ever made up.


----------



## Mateush (May 20, 2014)

_Sasuke said about her_

Chapter 553, page 4


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 20, 2014)

Tbh, I'm not even sure why Shin isn't banned yet. The game's fucked up these days. Back in the day if you did that, you'd be banned automatically considering false spoilers, false text or anything used to be highly bannable. Now these days, mods go ahead and delete/edit posts that aren't even that severe and let stuff like this fly. The game's changed. At the same time, mods these days are quick with edits, a lot quicker than the old days. Back then someone could post a lewd image and it would stay in the thread for idk 30 mins before it's done with, these days it doesn't take 5. They have my respect with the quickness. 

Anyway, I'm not expecting much from this week's chapter. Since this is the last chapter in the volume, I guess we'll see this: 

- Naruto and Sasuke take care of all the meteors
- Madara thinks about Mugen Tsukiyomi activating
- Maybe some Kaguya stuff idk
- Mugen Tsukiyomi's activated and everyone who's a fodder falls into the jutsu while Naruto, Sasuke, Oro, Kabuto and Black Zetsu are fine

Don't expect much. 

Mugen Tsukiyomi is basically a plot device to get out all the fodder. If you're a major character who will be useful in this situation (Naruto, Sasuke, BZ, Oro and Kabuto probably) then you'll be fine. Sakura and Kakashi might be done for, maybe but given Naruto, I think he'll save them. 

It's basically the same thing as "we're not strong enough to face Pain, Naruto is the only one that can fight him".


----------



## Crane (May 20, 2014)

Ganta said:


> If shurado is not off limits to Sasuke, we can reasonably expect some suiting up from his *Daitengu Susanoo.*
> 
> Considering the two Jutsus are Rinnengan/Mangekyo in-house, I'd imagine the stabilized chakra to evolve Shurado into a highly robotic complex build of avain-aligned features around Sasuke: Decorarive and functional.



what is a daitengu susanoo? Susanoo is susanoo as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## T-Bag (May 20, 2014)

Geg said:


> Or when the possibility for trolling/stirring up fandom shit is especially high, like with Sakura giving Naruto cpr



yeah i forgot about that part

ps: evil is a she?


----------



## MS81 (May 20, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Doubt it. He's probably never using any of Nagato/Obito/Madara's Rinnegan skills.
> 
> But he is going to bust out a brand new Susanoo pretty soon I'm sure.
> 
> It'll be the God Perfect Susanoo. Hell, it'll probably end up having a black chakra sabre.



what can be more perfect than what he has now? 

his Susanoo is more perfect than Madara's was at one point.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 20, 2014)

MS81 said:


> what can be more perfect than what he has now?
> 
> his Susanoo is more perfect than Madara's was at one point.



Yeah but he'll bust out an even more Perfect Susanoo. 

It's like Perfect Cell and Super Perfect Cell. 

It'll be Super Perfect Susanoo.


----------



## T-Bag (May 20, 2014)

MS81 said:


> what can be more perfect than what he has now?
> 
> his Susanoo is more perfect than Madara's was at one point.



how can perfect be more perfect?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 20, 2014)

MS81 said:


> what can be more perfect than what he has now?
> 
> his Susanoo is more perfect than Madara's was at one point.



And what's your definition of "perfect" then in order to make that determination? Because I'm pretty sure "perfect" doesn't have anything beyond it.


----------



## MS81 (May 20, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> And what's your definition of "perfect" then in order to make that determination? Because I'm pretty sure "perfect" doesn't have anything beyond it.



well Im not sure if Sasuke will have another form from Susanoo just like that, but maybe with a few attributes like forming with Naruto to have an ultimate Juubi shroud.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 20, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> And what's your definition of "perfect" then in order to make that determination? *Because I'm pretty sure "perfect" doesn't have anything beyond it.*



there super perfect.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 20, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> there super perfect.



Exactly.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 20, 2014)

The True Prediction
677: Perfect World

1st abd 2nd are colored,


----------



## MethX (May 20, 2014)

This was posted on a prediction blog saying the wording on that statue is a hint for the next chapter. Anyone?


----------



## ch1p (May 20, 2014)

アイパー *shrug*

That's from the game, isn't it?

EDIT: アイパー is an abbreviation of アイアンパーマ "(hair) iron permanent (wave)". Probably the author would be used it as パンチパーマ, since these two words are sometimes confused (they are actually different, though). Thus, if it's really the head of a Buddha's statue, it seems to me to be a joke that Buddha's hair style 螺髪[らほつ] is similar to a hair style アイパー/パンチパーマ.

source: a forum i already ctrl+f4 out of.


----------



## MethX (May 20, 2014)

i guess, what does it say on the forehead?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 20, 2014)

MethX said:


> This was posted on a prediction blog saying the wording on that statue is a hint for the next chapter. Anyone?


we need somebody to translate


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 20, 2014)

It's a video game so it's entirely irrelevant.


----------



## kanpyo7 (May 20, 2014)

Azaleia said:


> I see. Thanks.
> 
> It would be cool to have spoilers from Evil, but I don't really know.. Maybe the chapter isn't THAT exciting.



I kinda get the impression that it isn't what Evil finds exciting so much as it is what her mystery source finds exciting, I feel like she'd post a lot more spoilers if it was entirely up to her.

Still keeping my fingers crossed for Naruto and Sauce to have to break out instead of having a BS immunity, if having Rikudou's power makes you MT resistant then you would think Madara would have at least acknowledged the possibility by now.


----------



## MS81 (May 20, 2014)

MethX said:


> This was posted on a prediction blog saying the wording on that statue is a hint for the next chapter. Anyone?



Kakashi finding himself should be included also.


----------



## Rii (May 20, 2014)

> アイパー is an abbreviation of アイアンパーマ "(hair) iron permanent (wave)". Probably the author would
> be used it as パンチパーマ, since these two words are sometimes confused (they are actually different,
> though). Thus, if it's really the head of a Buddha's statue, it seems to me to be a joke that Buddha's hair
> style 螺髪[らほつ] is similar to a hair style アイパー/パンチパーマ.




?????


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 20, 2014)

kanpyo7 said:


> I kinda get the impression that it isn't what Evil finds exciting so much as it is what her mystery source finds exciting, I feel like she'd post a lot more spoilers if it was entirely up to her.
> 
> Still keeping my fingers crossed for Naruto and Sauce to have to break out instead of having a BS immunity,* if having Rikudou's power makes you MT resistant then you would think Madara would have at least acknowledged the possibility by now.*


but Madara doesn't know how Sasuke and Naruto got their new powers.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 20, 2014)

kanpyo7 said:


> I kinda get the impression that it isn't what Evil finds exciting so much as it is what her mystery source finds exciting, I feel like she'd post a lot more spoilers if it was entirely up to her.
> 
> Still keeping my fingers crossed for Naruto and Sauce to have to break out instead of having a BS immunity, if having Rikudou's power makes you MT resistant then you would think Madara would have at least acknowledged the possibility by now.



He doesn't know about the markings on Naruto and Sasuke's palms.


----------



## Talis (May 20, 2014)

MethX said:


> This was posted on a prediction blog saying the wording on that statue is a hint for the next chapter. Anyone?


If thats true it means masked Yamato's budha statue is getting owned.


----------



## Crane (May 20, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> He doesn't know about the markings on Naruto and Sasuke's palms.



does he know of being a reincarnation himself?


----------



## Virgofenix (May 20, 2014)

Has Evil showed up? I'm dreading that it's gonna be some "willpower" chapter. They're gonna have to break Infinite Tsukuyomi afterall. I wanna see some more action. The Rikudou powers are still so new.


----------



## Sango-chan (May 20, 2014)

Virgofenix said:


> Has Evil showed up? I'm dreading that it's gonna be some "willpower" chapter. They're gonna have to break Infinite Tsukuyomi afterall. I wanna see some more action. The Rikudou powers are still so new.



Nope we've been waiting for this to happen, Will Power is not going to be enough! It time for the shit storm to commence!


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 20, 2014)

If you think willpower isn't playing a role, you're in for a rude awakening...


----------



## Ghost14 (May 20, 2014)

Sango-chan said:


> Nope we've been waiting for this to happen, Will Power is not going to be enough! It time for the shit storm to commence!



Yeah, screw willpower.  Maybe, since infinite tsukuyomi is a dream and will probably feed of the desires of those under it's spell; logically the only way to break is should be to give in to true despair.  That way if they break out of it, Madara's won already anyway.


----------



## Turrin (May 20, 2014)

I feel like that stuff of the buddha statue is just an inside joke by the programs (about the Ipaq personal computer, basically saying that it's an antique piece of crap now, like the Buddha) that means absolutely nothing. Just like numbering the fingers, I feel is also a meaningless inside joke by the programers. So simply put the person on that blog is fucking with people, if he says the text is giving some hint to the current chapters

Now maybe it could mean Buddha gets owned, but that has nothing to do with the text on the Buddha's head.

-------

On topic I seriously doubt we'll see Mugen Tsukuyomi take effect this chapter and I do think there is decent chance we'll skip around to other groups while they realize what's being projected on the Moon. I.E. Naruto/Sasuke realize it, than Kakashi/Sasuk, than skips to Hiruzen and company fighting spiral who realizes it, and than skips to Kabuto's group. Chapter ending with it starting to take effect.


----------



## ch1p (May 20, 2014)

It wouldn't be surprising if the buddah showed up though. If Mugen Tsukuyomi is gonna be in effect it will hit everyone, including the people Yamato Tobi v2.0 is fighting.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Jak N Blak (May 20, 2014)

Sasuke is gonna cleave Madz outta the skies.


----------



## Klue (May 20, 2014)

Crane said:


> does he know of being a reincarnation himself?



Nope.

Confirmed a few chapters ago. I was honestly surprised.


----------



## Gabe (May 20, 2014)

Naruto and sasuke attack madara but he uses shirina tensei to blow them away


----------



## Klue (May 20, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Naruto and sasuke attack madara but he uses shirina tensei to blow them away



As if he'll use the Rinnegan properly.


----------



## Monna (May 20, 2014)

Turrin said:


> On topic I seriously doubt we'll see Mugen Tsukuyomi take effect this chapter and I do think there is decent chance we'll skip around to other groups while they realize what's being projected on the Moon. I.E. Naruto/Sasuke realize it, than Kakashi/Sasuk, than skips to Hiruzen and company fighting spiral who realizes it, and than skips to Kabuto's group. Chapter ending with it starting to take effect.


And we still wont see Killer Bee


----------



## Gabe (May 20, 2014)

Klue said:


> As if he'll use the Rinnegan properly.



He used one tech last week


----------



## ch1p (May 21, 2014)

calimike said:


> Naruto (chapter 670) drop to rank #6 in WSJ #26 today
> 
> I predict Madara knock susaoon away.



I know that this is part of the TOC. What I mean is, is there a page somewhere where someone listed all the naruto chapters ranks?


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2014)

Crane said:


> does he know of being a reincarnation himself?



i doupt he knows about the Indra‎ and Asura reincarnation cycle.


----------



## Azula (May 21, 2014)

Hiruzen returns after destroying spiral zetsu's Buddha


----------



## nfcnorth (May 21, 2014)

prediction Ichigo saves Usop from Raditz and begins his fight with Pain. Oh wait I think I may have gotten some magna's mixed up here...

Moving on to my actual prediction: There will be a short period of time before the genjustu takes full effect and this chapter will end with a member (or maybe multiple members) of team 7 waking up in the dream world.


----------



## Kyu (May 21, 2014)

Wonder if we'll ever see _Rasen Senkō Chō Rinbukō Sanshiki_ once Naruto restores his old man's arms.


----------



## Klue (May 21, 2014)

Gabe said:


> He used one tech last week



If he use any more, the good guys would die.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 21, 2014)

Gabe said:


> He used one tech last week



I believe that by "properly", he means actually using the Preta Path to absorb ninjutsu and Shinra Tensei to repel attacks in general.

Not that it should be the focus of Madara's current combat style since he's superior to Nagato but he could use it in some moments where it would make the difference.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 21, 2014)

The Mugen Tsuku will be completre when the moon turns red


----------



## Harbour (May 21, 2014)

MethX said:


> This was posted on a prediction blog saying the wording on that statue is a hint for the next chapter. Anyone?



This remind me the Planet of the Apes.


[YOUTUBE]b32sGcwStIE[/YOUTUBE]

Evil creatures will inhabit Naruto world? Or something brain breaking will happen?


----------



## Revolution (May 21, 2014)

アイポー?

aipoo


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 21, 2014)

Your characters are a little off: 





ch1p said:


> アイパー *shrug*
> 
> That's from the game, isn't it?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lace (May 21, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> アイポー?
> 
> aipoo



I poo too.



Hope this chapters a good one. I want tears to be shed.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 21, 2014)

If it helps アイパー is also the name "eipper"
OR if you want to break it up into two conjoined words, possibly Love Paper.


----------



## BlinkST (May 21, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I believe that by "properly", he means actually using the Preta Path to absorb ninjutsu and Shinra Tensei to repel attacks in general.
> 
> Not that it should be the focus of Madara's current combat style since he's superior to Nagato but he could use it in some moments where it would make the difference.


Rinnegan already got trolled by the Gokage. 

I want Susano'o vs Susano'o goddammit.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (May 21, 2014)

Naruto will later counter Mugen Tsukuyomi with Mugen Kage Bunshin no Jutsu. Game over, Madara.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 21, 2014)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Naruto will later counter Mugen Tsukuyomi with Mugen Kage Bunshin no Jutsu. Game over, Madara.



MT is genjutsu.

That doesn't even make sense. 



BlinkST said:


> Rinnegan already got trolled by the Gokage.
> 
> I want Susano'o vs Susano'o goddammit.





AWW YEAH.


----------



## kanpyo7 (May 21, 2014)

It wasn't from the game, I remember that statue from a cover page with Gaara way back in the Chuunin Exams.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2014)

Naruto will Rasengan'd the moon and destroy it.


----------



## Revolution (May 21, 2014)

Luiz said:


> MT is genjutsu.
> 
> That doesn't even make sense.
> 
> ...



One of my old predictions WAS exactly this - final fight looks like a mecha battle.  I'm not disappointed in the least.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 21, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> Naruto will Rasengan the moon and destroy it.



Life on earth would be extremely compromised if the moon was destroyed. Even if meteorites and fragments could somehow be avoided, the planet's axis would get screwed up and the orbit would go all over the place. We might survive for a while, but not very well. 

Naruto destroys the world.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (May 21, 2014)

Luiz said:


> MT is genjutsu.
> 
> That doesn't even make sense.
> 
> ...



Yep, and Naruto will somehow escape or beat that Genjutsu, and then after a bit of a struggle, it will be infinite beatdown time.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 21, 2014)

predict : sasuke hinders/stops MT


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Life on earth would be extremely compromised if the moon was destroyed. Even if meteorites and fragments could somehow be avoided, the planet's axis would get screwed up and the orbit would go all over the place. We might survive for a while, but not very well.
> 
> Naruto destroys the world.



its a fictional earth,that doesn't need to happen in Naruto specialty considering the fact that it was Hagoromo who created the moon.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 21, 2014)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Yep, and Naruto will somehow escape or beat that Genjutsu, and then after a bit of a struggle, it will be infinite beatdown time.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 21, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Life on earth would be extremely compromised if the moon was destroyed. Even if meteorites and fragments could somehow be avoided, the planet's axis would get screwed up and the orbit would go all over the place. We might survive for a while, but not very well.
> 
> Naruto destroys the world.



It's okay, Pika. Even if the planet is destroyed because of the lack of moon, they can just use the Namekian Dragon Balls to restore the planet and the moon to it's rightful place


----------



## BlinkST (May 21, 2014)

Sasuke can make another moon, peeks.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (May 21, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Sasuke can make another moon, peeks.



oo. I like this.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 21, 2014)

That's just because of the Infinite Tsukiyomi


----------



## rac585 (May 21, 2014)

Golden Circle said:


> If it helps アイパー is also the name "eipper"
> OR if you want to break it up into two conjoined words, possibly *Love Paper*.



love letter nin return


----------



## BlinkST (May 21, 2014)

"Love paper" AKA Bounty, the quicker-picker-upper.


----------



## Palpatine (May 21, 2014)

It was all part of Sasuke's izanami.

The end.


----------



## BlinkST (May 21, 2014)

God saves, indeed.:ignoramus


----------



## Revolution (May 21, 2014)

Prepare yourselves for another heartbreak by Sasuke (betrayal) followed by yet another heartbreak (he was only trying to save the world by ending the Shinobi era)


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 21, 2014)

If this is a chapter that shows there's still time to prevent MT from happening then it must include something unexpected or that we haven't seen yet.

The things that come to my mind are either Sasuke's moon seal, the usage of his new eye or maybe something from his EMS that he hasn't used, one of those Hiraishin kunais that were around  the battlefield (maybe the one Naruto had and lost later at the start of this fight) or the summoning of the real Katsuyuu as Tsunade hinted back in chapter 650. 

Naruto should share the info that in order to stop all those Chibaku Tenseis they should just aim for the main one that Madara created though.


----------



## rac585 (May 21, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Prepare yourselves for another heartbreak by Sasuke (betrayal) followed by yet another heartbreak (he was only trying to save the world by ending the Shinobi era)


^ "shh it'll be okay... once i murder you all, trust me i'm a good guy now... this is good... sleep now"


----------



## Monna (May 21, 2014)

We are long overdue for a fodder-centric chapter. Kishi needs to show us what all the other characters on the battlefield are doing.


----------



## rac585 (May 21, 2014)

sounds like kishi. oh you think things are getting good?


*Spoiler*: __ 



nope.


----------



## StickaStick (May 21, 2014)

i predict Kishi to blow our minds with... something


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 21, 2014)

Spoilers?

- The reason Madara lost it, is because he caused the death of Izuna and regretted it.


----------



## santanico (May 21, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> We are long overdue for a fodder-centric chapter. Kishi needs to show us what all the other characters on the battlefield are doing.



agreed but, knowing him, it'll just be the other teams talking about nardo and sauce


----------



## Lance (May 21, 2014)

The Format said:


> i predict Kishi to blow our minds with... something


Like 
He can only blow our mind now by swooping lower then his current standard.
Well I guess that won't be mind blowing.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 21, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Spoilers?
> 
> - The reason Madara lost it, is because he caused the death of Izuna and regretted it.


And people said that Hagoromo's brother wouldn't be relevant.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 21, 2014)

> Obito is dead.



He will never die at this point.


----------



## Lance (May 21, 2014)

So this gay ass sibling fight surpasses SO6P sons?

Awesome, this just means Kaguya is that much closer to FV.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 21, 2014)




----------



## ParkerRobbins (May 21, 2014)

Those spoilers are silly.

Just weird and unnecessary retcons.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Spoilers?
> 
> - The reason Madara lost it, is because he caused the death of Izuna and regretted it.



last week that site got the spoilers wrong.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 21, 2014)

Last week's also said pending just like this one does. And it turned out to be entirely different.

I say we wait till it actually comes out.


----------



## Monna (May 21, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Spoilers?
> 
> - The reason Madara lost it, is because he caused the death of Izuna and regretted it.


No, none of that would even make sense unless Hagoromo is a liar.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 21, 2014)

That spoiler makes the whole Yang powers vs Yin powers concept really confusing now.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 21, 2014)

Ugh down. It doesn't effect ETs. I was right.


----------



## StickaStick (May 21, 2014)

IT "succeeding" in one chapter would feel rushed. Hope that's not the case.


----------



## Palpatine (May 21, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> No, none of that would even make sense unless Hagoromo is a liar.



Inb4 Hagoromo is final villain


----------



## Detective (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Ghost14 (May 21, 2014)

Has to be fake IMHO.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (May 21, 2014)

So, the Sage's eldest son is actually his brother's son, and he never had the Rinnegan, but was instead given the Rinnegan by his brother? Hmm, seems kinda iffy. If that's truly the case, why would the Sage speak in a fashion that implied Indra was his son? Why not just tell Naruto and Sasuke the truth?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 21, 2014)

That's the same site that gave us "supposedly confirmed spoilers from Baidu" that ended up being completely false. 

Besides, people better pray it's not true because if it is true then Mugen Tsukiyomi was further downgraded. 

It would be a joke.





Thdyingbreed said:


> Well the arc was actually good up until Komamura fight well aside from Kubo having no balls and not having Byakuya die after a well done death because the fans complained.
> 
> I'm also really enjoying Yhwach as a villain so far hopefully he doesn't fuck him up like he did with Aizen in the end.




I saw the Kenpachi fight which was nice but overall all these new characters popping up has been the one thing that's turned me away from the series. I wish it went back to the Soul Society days. Too many characters.


----------



## Ghost14 (May 21, 2014)

SageEnergyMode said:


> So, the Sage's eldest son is actually his brother's son, and he never had the Rinnegan, but was instead given the Rinnegan by his brother? Hmm, seems kinda iffy. If that's truly the case, why would the Sage speak in a fashion that implied Indra was his son? Why not just tell Naruto and Sasuke the truth?



Yeah, and he would've explained that at when he talked to Naruto and Sasuke.  Who would be privy to that information now? Madara? Kaguya through Madara? It doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Ghost14 (May 21, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> That's the same site that gave us "supposedly confirmed spoilers from Baidu" that ended up being completely false.
> 
> Besides, people better pray it's not true because if it is true then Mugen Tsukiyomi was further downgraded.
> 
> ...



Even though these are probably fake, to be fair to the site they have accurate spoilers most of the time.  Also, I believe in both cases the baidu spoilers had a status of "pending."


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 21, 2014)

chapter released.
- The reason Madara lost it, is because he caused the death of Izuna and regretted it.


----------



## Dark Red Z (May 21, 2014)

*So the gaping holes of Madara's gudoudamas are on Minato's CLOAk?*

Cheap shit, but eh.


----------



## ShinobisWill (May 21, 2014)

Dude, is Killer Bee protected by his shades?


----------



## Hermaeus (May 21, 2014)

*Well, that was a quick reading!*

For the first time in a long time we acctually saw more people. Even the unimportant lords.
But that was mostely it.


----------



## Palpatine (May 21, 2014)

Quick reaction sort of chapter. Expected as much.


----------



## Khyle (May 21, 2014)

Yeah it almost felt like a Bleach chapter.


----------



## Kyu (May 21, 2014)

Minato slipped out of his pimp cloak to avoid the _Truth Seeking Orbs_?


----------



## Lance (May 21, 2014)

Hmm, Edo Tensei don't get affected by that Jutsu.

Time for Minato to shine! NO arm style.


----------



## Harbour (May 21, 2014)

Kate88 said:


> Are these spoiler legit? There's written "spoiler" but I don't know if they're fake:





Lol, guys, it looks like we find the place where the spoilers are real. It was posted couple days ago.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (May 21, 2014)

Haha, I knew Minato wasn't done! Damn, this chap is pretty damn epic. None of the edo tense seem to be affected at all. That's interesting.


----------



## Olivia (May 21, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> And we still wont see Killer Bee



You were saying?


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 21, 2014)

Fan-fucking-tastic, Madara is gonna get sealed, that's how Kishi is going to take care of him  that fucker is too fucking dangerous to be kept alive or sealed when there's a chance some asshole could release him...I am not anticipating his defeat. And I hope Hiruzen calling Yamato instead of Tenzo is a translation error, he should not know his current codename


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 21, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:
			
		

> - Naruto and Sasuke take care of all the meteors
> - Madara thinks about Mugen Tsukiyomi activating
> - Maybe some Kaguya stuff idk
> - Mugen Tsukiyomi's activated and everyone who's a fodder falls into the jutsu while Naruto, Sasuke, Oro, Kabuto and Black Zetsu are fine
> ...





Pretty much I was mostly right. Oro and Kabuto falling into it was where I was wrong.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 21, 2014)

I long once foretold that the Edo Tenseis were immune but nobody believe me


----------



## T-Bag (May 21, 2014)

madara just keeps stepping up his game

gotta love a villain who gets shit done without talking too much


----------



## vered (May 21, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> madara just keeps stepping up his game
> 
> gotta love a villain who gets shit done without talking too much



Well he's  technically succeeded with his plan, it's just that Kishi can't let the villain win, so unfortunately he will be trolled by those items that he discarded earlier on.


----------



## Red Raptor (May 21, 2014)

I feel that this chapter could have taken place fifty chapters ago


----------



## ARGUS (May 21, 2014)

I see madara getting taken out in a total asspulll,,, 
seeing how theres no other way to defeat a guy who controls half the world,,,, and has  the juubi and rinnegan


----------



## takL (May 21, 2014)

one more chap to the end of the vol.

appearently 2ch was down for hours because of this chap.


----------



## Sin3dd (May 21, 2014)

677: Infinite Tsukuyomi
Madara's Infinite Tsukuyomi has begun!!! Almost everyone has been caught in the most powerful genjutsu, excluding Team 7 and the Edo Kages.
The Shinobi *Spiral Zetsu* under the mask has been revealed: It's Yamato! No surprise, I know...
Looks like everyone is going to DIE! YES, YES YES! NOBODY CAN'T STOP MADARA!!! HAHAHAHA! jOKING. eVERYtime Good wins.


----------



## Scizor (May 21, 2014)

Great chapter. It's really happening =0

I get a feeling of impending doom on a level that I've never felt before while reading Naruto. Those cocoon'd people and Sasuke and Naruto being stuck in their own defence while being the only hope. Plus, the Madara/Kaguya parallel. Good stuff. Can't wait to see what happens next.


----------



## eurytus (May 21, 2014)

takL said:


> one more chap to the end of the vol.
> 
> appearently 2ch was down for hours because of this chap.



really? what's so shocking about this chap? the preview last week already said MT is coming


----------



## Klue (May 21, 2014)

eurytus said:


> really? what's so shocking about this chap? the preview last week already said MT is coming



Rinnegan fappers were having a party.


----------



## Mateush (May 21, 2014)

eurytus said:


> really? what's so shocking about this chap? the preview last week already said MT is coming



It was done very good. The effect of Infinite Tsukuyomi is fascinating.


----------



## Klue (May 21, 2014)

Damn, more Rinnegan hype.

Love it.


----------



## takL (May 21, 2014)

eurytus said:


> really?



yep even now 2ch is so busy that i cant post.


----------



## Abisial (May 21, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> And we still wont see Killer Bee



Tell me more about how we won't see Killer Bee


----------



## T-Bag (May 21, 2014)

vered said:


> Well he's  technically succeeded with his plan, it's just that Kishi can't let the villain win, so unfortunately* he will be trolled by those items that he discarded earlier on.*



i doubt it, toys like that cant hold madara back hence why he called em "stupid" 



Red Raptor said:


> I feel that this chapter could have taken place fifty chapters ago



blame fagbito



takL said:


> one more chap to the end of the vol.
> 
> appearently 2ch was down for hours because of this chap.


why? it was nothing to go OMG OMG over... 

the end captions made it abundantly clear it was gonna happen


----------



## CyberianGinseng (May 21, 2014)

When I read this I was like, Mugen Tsukuyomi can't affect Edo Tensei, but Koto, Sharingan, and even Tayuya's genjutsu can?

WTF?!?

Kishi, you killing me.


----------



## Gabe (May 21, 2014)

CyberianGinseng said:


> When I read this I was like, Mugen Tsukuyomi can't affect Edo Tensei, but Koto, Sharingan, and even Tayuya's genjutsu can?
> 
> WTF?!?
> 
> Kishi, you killing me.



i think the thing being caught by the MT has to be alive so the chakra can return to the tree


----------



## takL (May 22, 2014)

from scans i gather the mokuton maddy uses in the chap is
神樹界降誕 shinjukai koutan=the nativity of the world of shinju(god tree) 
while hash's justu edo maddy used many vols ago was
樹界降誕 jukai koutan=the nativity of the world of tree(s).

yamatos jukaikoutan is 樹海降誕　the nativity of the ocean of trees

and i love sasukes 'wait for the tree' line in MS
cos appearently they mistook
機 ki (=right moment/oppotunity/chance)　for 木 ki (=tree).
perhaps sasuke says 機をうかがえ(=look/watch for an oppotunity) in jp.

or maybe 気を読め　(=read the situation).



T-Bag said:


> why? it was nothing to go OMG OMG over...
> 
> the end captions made it abundantly clear it was gonna happen



no they were no way in surprize. but more like 'oh FInally!',  'Actually in this chap and not the next?!', 'OMG kaguyas rape face. hagoromos father was hellava  brave or he was on her genjutsu?' etc.


----------



## eurytus (May 22, 2014)

takL said:


> no they were no way in surprize. but more like 'oh FInally!',  'Actually in this chap and not the next?!', 'OMG kaguyas rape face. hagoromos father was hellava  brave or he was on her genjutsu?' etc.



maybe she just used creation of all things to make two babies? hagoromo doesn't look any more human than kaguya.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 22, 2014)

*Better be a Living Dead(Edo Tensei) than a Living Mummy*

Common Guys, you know its better right.


----------



## Naruto no tomodachi (May 22, 2014)

The series as been in the same battle at the same physical location for like 3 years. Kill madara, reopen benihisago & move on please! Who else agrees?


----------



## Klona (May 23, 2014)

What happened with the scroll that was with Tenten?


----------



## Gabe (May 23, 2014)

Klona said:


> What happened with the scroll that was with Tenten?



Madaras headband he broke off seems to have fallen on it


----------



## Klona (May 24, 2014)

I wonder if it would affect him somehow.


----------

